# WWE Extreme Rules 2022 Discussion Thread: White Rabbit, Edge/Finn, Kross/Drew, Seth/Riddle, Liv/Ronda, Bianca/Bayley, Imperium/Brutes



## TD Stinger

No Roman on the show but with Riddle/Seth, Bianca/Bayley, Drew/Kross, Liv/Rodna(?), etc. I think this could end up being a fun card.


----------



## Mutant God

Which is going to be the Xtremeist match on the card?


----------



## troyag93

Mutant God said:


> Which is going to be the Xtremeist match on the card?


None, Not one Extreme match on the show last year. Every match was a DQ.


----------



## Mutant God

troyag93 said:


> None, Not one Extreme match on the show last year. Every match was a DQ.


You mean No DQ?


----------



## ThirdMan

troyag93 said:


> None, Not one Extreme match on the show last year. Every match was a DQ.


Roman vs Finn Balor was an Extreme Rules match, and the US title triple-threat involved weapons, because those matches are non-DQ.

Hopefully the majority of the matches have a no-DQ stip this year, though.


----------



## troyag93

Mutant God said:


> You mean No DQ?


Nope , most matches had standard rules.


ThirdMan said:


> Roman vs Finn Balor was an Extreme Rules match, and the US title triple-threat involved weapons, because those matches are non-DQ.
> 
> Hopefully the majority of the matches have a no-DQ stip this year, though.


I remember now the Reigns and Balor stuff. Can’t recall the US Title match being extreme.

Still dumb that most of the card was normal matches though.


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568427668739170304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568404463806816256


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kross vs. Drew in an extreme rules match? Yes plz


----------



## baddass 6969

RainmakerV2 said:


> Kross vs. Drew in an extreme rules match? Yes plz


Make it a no 1 contenders match for Crown Jewel!!!


----------



## Goku

What is with this neon green and purple logo?


----------



## Rankles75

Lanterns and fireflies in the background of the poster for the Rollins/Riddle match? 🤔


----------



## TKOW

Who's getting their eye pulled out this year then?


----------



## robreynolds1234

I know WWE will not book anything like this for Extreme Rules 2022, but a very good card without the world champ and world title defense would be:


Austin Theory vs. Seth Rollins- TLC match with Theory's MITB briefcase on the line.

Drew McIntyre vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Matt Riddle- Triple threat No Holds Barred match to determine no.1 contender for the world title.

Edge vs. Damien Priest- Thumbtacks match (first wrestler to get dropped on the thumbtacks, loses the match).

Kevin Owens vs. Finn Balor- 30 minute iron man match for the IC title.

Gunther vs. Sheamus- Last Man Standing Match.

Mysterios vs. Street Profits vs. The Usos- 3 way tag team tornado match for the tag titles.

Bianca Belair vs. Dakota Kai vs. Iyo Sky vs. Alexa Bliss- 4 way elimination match for the raw women's title.

Liv Morgan vs. Shotzi- hardcore match for sd women's title.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Whats the main event gonna be? I kinda thought Drew vs. Kross but a strap match feels like a weird main event and you have to assume Kross is going over which would be a heel ending the show on top. The fight pit doesnt feel like it would go last either. I assume Ronda and Liv COULD go last, especially if Charlotte returns at the end of the show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Bayley's RAW women's title match a ladder match? That makes sense actually seeing that it was because of a ladder Bayley got injured due to Bianca being a stupid unsafe worker. 

Bianca should have little to no offense in this match, it should be mostly Bayley kicking her ass.

The finish should be Bianca going for the belt but then Dakota grabs her stupid ponytail and pulls her down then Iyo ties it to the ringpost so Bianca is stuck in the corner getting stomped while Bayley takes finally takes control of her RAW womens championship!


----------



## Chelsea

This card looks pretty dope, so I added a poll. For me it's hard to decide because I'm really excited for the first three matches listed there, but I went with Edge/Finn.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Chelsea said:


> This card looks pretty dope, so I added a poll. For me it's hard to decide because I'm really excited for the first three matches listed there, but I went with Edge/Finn.


Im looking forward to Bayley's ladder match only if she wins the RAW womens championship, its her time! She should of won it sooner though and should be defending it against that jobber.

Besides that, idk.. I like Finn Balor, I like Seth Rollins, but much like the women they are matched up against garbage I cant stand, one is a old washed up fart and the other is a naked jobber. 

Piss break on Liv vs Ronda unless Liv actually wins, Ronda Rousey can just go to hell. 

WWE's babyfaces are so unlikable btw.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Stacked ass card. Hunter going all out. Any one of 4 matches could go last.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

RainmakerV2 said:


> Stacked ass card. Hunter going all out. Any one of 4 matches could go last.


It will probably be Kross vs Drew since that would set up for a Universal title match. 

It could be Bayley but she is matched up with such a inferior opponent that hinders that match from being the main event match unfortunately. I am going to be so happy once Bayley gets her RAW womens title that should of been already won weeks ago btw.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

No Roman on the card???? 😀 😍 🤩 ☺ 😃 !!!!! Hallelujah! Hallelujah!


Liv going through the table on SD makes me want to see that match with Drowsey a lot more. Keep the strap on Liv and have Shayna interfere and screw Ronda so her and Ronda can go feud over no title off to the side. Hoping to God Charlotte doesn't make her unfortunate inevitable return, but in the event that she does, have Liv beat her ass clean going forward. Hoping HHH stops her Cena booking.


Kross vs McIntyre would have been better with the UNDISPUTED UNIVERSAL WORLD TITLE in the match! Oh well, should still be a good match for these two guys. Let Drew get the offense in the coming weeks on SD, cause Karrion _needs_ to win at ER.

Edge 💤 😴

Bianca vs Bayley will also be a snoozefest of epic proportions. Hoping Bianca retains as Bayley is insufferable to have to watch in any capacity. I wish she'd go away again. Sitting through another month of BelFlair as champion is brutal, but not as bad as Bayley. When's The Man coming back to claim her belt?


----------



## Jersey

Rollins Vs Riddle


----------



## The Boy Wonder

We actually have specialty matches at Extreme Rules!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

No Roman on the card really sucks, only interesting matches to me are Seth/Riddle, Edge/Finn and Kross/Drew


----------



## Mutant God

Could see a Street Fight between Fight Night! and Imperium on the card


----------



## RainmakerV2

Xero news reporting the two matches being talked about as going on last are Edge vs. Balor and Bianca vs. Bayley.

Gross


----------



## shadow_spinner

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575467246541062144This show is setting up nicely to be the best WWE show of the year. Every match can be a banger.


----------



## Dr. Middy

shadow_spinner said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575467246541062144This show is setting up nicely to be the best WWE show f the year. Every match can be a banger.


No question this is MOTN.

It's gonna be WILD.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Wonder if any belts will actually change hands……….


----------



## Jbardo37

Great to Gunther make another PPV. Love seeing him do so well.

Also this looks like a good show pretty much from top to bottom which wasn’t happening under Vince.


----------



## sailord

Jbardo37 said:


> Great to Gunther make another PPV. Love seeing him do so well.
> 
> Also this looks like a good show pretty much from top to bottom which wasn’t happening under Vince.


I bet if it was still under vince only one match would have a stipulation. Last years the only match had a extreme rules stipulation being the main event between rr vs balor


----------



## tommo010




----------



## Jbardo37

3 womens matches? That’s overkill.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Bianca has that big stupid ponytail to drag up the ladder 😂

So the question is who is going to pull that stupid ponytail to help Bayley win the RAW womens championship?



Spoiler












Indi Hartwell helps Bayley win and joins Damage CTRL


----------



## ThirdMan

I sure hope that Brawling Brutes/Imperium Donnybrook Match is tornado rules. I mean, if it's No DQ, and they can use weapons, there's no reason for tag rules for be enforced. Just let Butch go 100 MPH with Ludvig or Vinci while Sheamus and Gunther kick the sht out of one another.

I imagine that proposed triple-threat tag match won't have a stip, but there's no DQ in triple-threats anyways (again raising the issue of tornado rules, but whatever).


----------



## Mutant God

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bianca has that big stupid ponytail to drag up the ladder 😂
> 
> So the question is who is going to pull that stupid ponytail to help Bayley win the RAW womens championship?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Indi Hartwell helps Bayley win and joins Damage CTRL


I see Indi going with Candice maybe as a tag team against Kai n' Sky. I can see Carmella coming back to help Bayley saying she blames Belair for her injury and thus shes on Bayley's side.


----------



## BlissLynch

Hoping Bray Returns


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Mutant God said:


> I see Indi going with Candice maybe as a tag team against Kai n' Sky. I can see Carmella coming back to help Bayley saying she blames Belair for her injury and thus shes on Bayley's side.


That makes no sense 😂

Bayley said she wanted Indi to join Damage CTRL and Indi isnt doing anything rn so.. its likely it could be Indi


----------



## Reil

It won't be Indi. It will either be Candice turning heel or a -mystery woman-.


----------



## Mutant God

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That makes no sense 😂
> 
> Bayley said she wanted Indi to join Damage CTRL and Indi isnt doing anything rn so.. its likely it could be Indi


Indi and Candice are former NXT Women's tag team champions, they can easily get back together (along with Johnny and Dexter) and be a tag team where theres not many popular tag teams on the main roster.


----------



## Jersey

TeamFlareZakk said:


> View attachment 134613


There ain’t no stopping us now.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Jersey said:


> There ain’t no stopping us now.





Spoiler












HERE IS YOUR WINNER AND NEW RAW WOMENS CHAMPION! BAYLEY!


----------



## Jersey

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 134669
> 
> HERE IS YOUR WINNER AND NEW RAW WOMENS CHAMPION! BAYLEY!


----------



## American_Nightmare

Just saw that DC is being brought in to referee Riddle-Rollins


----------



## RainmakerV2

Spoiler: Betting Odds So Far for ER



Bet online has Kross, Rousey, and Riddle as sizeable favorites. Belair and Edge as slight favorites.


----------



## Jbardo37

The Kross and Drew match is a tough one to book, as neither guy should really be losing at the moment.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

RainmakerV2 said:


> Spoiler: Betting Odds So Far for ER
> 
> 
> 
> Bet online has Kross, Rousey, and Riddle as sizeable favorites. Belair and Edge as slight favorites.


All those favorites are garbage! 

Edge is old and washed up, why put him over Finn Balor when its time to push Balor? 

Riddle is stupid.. and naked and Seth Rollins better than him, it makes no sense to put over Riddle when its time to push Seth Rollins 

Kross sucks and Drew should be defending his WWE championship against him 

Rousey isnt even a wrestler and needs to just go away shes boring! Its better to just keep Liv with the title until Becky gets back to carry Smackdown. 

And its time for Bayley to win the RAW womens championship! Actually tbh Bayley should of already won the title and should be defending HER title at Extreme Rules, not chasing a inferior opponent like Bianca Belair for a title that should be on Bayley already! 

And its unbelievable because Bianca Belair is a inferior opponent to Bayley! Bayley is bigger, stronger, and overall a bigger star and deserves to be the RAW womens champion! 

The other two from Damage CTRL btw shouldnt have won tag titles until Bayley wins the RAW womens title, Bayley is the leader of the group ffs and the leader always wins the title first before the others win titles! Thats like not having Triple H as champion in Evolution when Randy and Batista are champs. Triple H should know how this works seeing he was in a big faction like Damage CTRL back in the day, why is he so stupid at booking them probably?! The only thing he has right is keeping Bayley strong and always winning her singles matches!


----------



## Chelsea

I added the Donnybrook match to the poll.

ER looks very exciting this year.


----------



## DammitChrist

I remember having this mini-conversation with @Rhhodes about this a few months ago, so I think the timing here is really fitting.

WWE ppvs generally tend to be WAY better in quality whenever the current Universal Champion and Brock Lesnar are either absent from the card, or deemphasized to an extent.

Hell in a Cell, Money in the Bank, and even Wrestlemania Backlash (despite the shitty finish to the main event) are just good examples of that.

I expect Extreme Rules to be an awesome ppv due to the card here alone, especially with the current Universal Champion and Brock Lesnar both fucking off from the spotlight.

I see at least 3 bangers on here.

Plus, there's a very realistic chance that Bayley finally ends this mediocre reign of terror by Bianca Belair next week; so that's another reason worth being hyped for the ppv


----------



## DammitChrist

Dr. Middy said:


> No question this is MOTN.
> 
> It's gonna be WILD.


PLEASE give Pete Dunne his old name back after this 6-tag match 🙏


----------



## Dro

TeamFlareZakk said:


> All those favorites are garbage!
> 
> Edge is old and washed up, why put him over Finn Balor when its time to push Balor?
> 
> *Riddle is stupid.. and naked and Seth Rollins better than him, it makes no sense to put over Riddle when its time to push Seth Rollins*
> 
> Kross sucks and Drew should be defending his WWE championship against him
> 
> Rousey isnt even a wrestler and needs to just go away shes boring! Its better to just keep Liv with the title until Becky gets back to carry Smackdown.
> 
> And its time for Bayley to win the RAW womens championship! Actually tbh Bayley should of already won the title and should be defending HER title at Extreme Rules, not chasing a inferior opponent like Bianca Belair for a title that should be on Bayley already!
> 
> And its unbelievable because Bianca Belair is a inferior opponent to Bayley! Bayley is bigger, stronger, and overall a bigger star and deserves to be the RAW womens champion!
> 
> The other two from Damage CTRL btw shouldnt have won tag titles until Bayley wins the RAW womens title, Bayley is the leader of the group ffs and the leader always wins the title first before the others win titles! Thats like not having Triple H as champion in Evolution when Randy and Batista are champs. Triple H should know how this works seeing he was in a big faction like Damage CTRL back in the day, why is he so stupid at booking them probably?! The only thing he has right is keeping Bayley strong and always winning her singles matches!



I disagree.. Seth has had his time and it is time to push new and better talent


----------



## Blonde

DammitChrist said:


> I remember having this mini-conversation with @Rhhodes about this a few months ago, so I think the timing here is really fitting.
> 
> WWE ppvs generally tend to be WAY better in quality whenever the current Universal Champion and Brock Lesnar are either absent from the card, or deemphasized to an extent.
> 
> Hell in a Cell, Money in the Bank, and even Wrestlemania Backlash (despite the shitty finish to the main event) are just good examples of that.
> 
> I expect Extreme Rules to be an awesome ppv due to the card here alone, especially with the current Universal Champion and Brock Lesnar both fucking off from the spotlight.
> 
> I see at least 3 bangers on here.
> 
> Plus, there's a very realistic chance that Bayley finally ends this mediocre reign of terror by Bianca Belair next week; so that's another reason worth being hyped for the ppv


I like Lesnar, but WM Night 1 > WM Night 2 in addition to HIAC and Backlash being solid PPVs. Also, Cody > Roman.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Dro said:


> I disagree.. Seth has had his time and it is time to push new and better talent


This ideal of screwing the top stars that carry the product to push these worthless new up coming jobbers that just arent getting over needs to stop.

Pretty sure its a foolish narrative started by that stupid idiot JDFromNY last I checked, and its just as rediculous as his foolish narrative about "long term booking🤪"


----------



## Jbardo37

Strongest B PPV I have seen in a long time.


----------



## NatePaul101

Bianca vs. Bayley seems like part of the build towards an inevitable War Games match. In order to continue the story to get to Survivor Series though, it seems like Bayley will need to win the title at either Extreme Rules or Crown Jewel. Otherwise there really isn't any motivation for the Bianca character to be in War Games. If Bianca wins, she will be 3-0 vs Bayley in 1-on-1 PLE matches (possibly 4-0 if they have a rematch at Crown Jewel) and the heat from the feud would be completely gone. She has nothing to prove at that point and it would just be a match to add to the resume.

The ladder match at Extreme Rules offers the easiest out. Bianca can be screwed out of the title due to interference by a new member of Damage Ctrl and she doesn't have to be pinned either. It also gives Bianca the anger and motivation to go after Damage Ctrl with a team.


----------



## baddass 6969

So what match closes?? Fight Pit or Strap match ??


----------



## [The_Game]

This is a really good card, looking forward to this. I’d say I’m most looking forward to the fight pit, never seen it before and seems an interesting concept, should be great viewing!


----------



## [The_Game]

baddass 6969 said:


> So what match closes?? Fight Pit or Strap match ??


I reckon it will be ladder match bianca v bayley.


----------



## Mutant God

baddass 6969 said:


> So what match closes?? Fight Pit or Strap match ??


The ladder match is also a strong contender because its a "first ever women's title" ladder match and it could lead into a...










making it seem important.


----------



## RainmakerV2

baddass 6969 said:


> So what match closes?? Fight Pit or Strap match ??



I quit.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jbardo37 said:


> The Kross and Drew match is a tough one to book, as neither guy should really be losing at the moment.



I'm biased but Kross can't lose here. They'll find a way to protect Drew but Kross is going over. They haven't put all this into Kross the last two months for him to lose his first real match. And Roman needs a filler challenger before Mania season.


----------



## baddass 6969

The more and more I look at it, everything has a chance at closing out the show, except the six man and Smackdown Womens Title matches. 

The sixman tag will probabley open the show, followed by the Smackdown Womens title match, followed by the I Quit match, followed by the Raw Womens Title, followed by fight pit, with the strap match closing the show.


----------



## TheGoodCoach

Made the last minute decision to fly up to the show.
Looks like an amazing card, featuring a return by you know who


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Bayley's ppv schedule as new RAW women's champion after winning at Extreme Rules

Crown Jewel

Bayley (c) vs Charlotte

Winner: Bayley

War Games

Bayley, Dakota, Iyo, Indi and Rhea vs Liv, Bianca, Asuka, Candice and Alexa

Winner: Bayley's team

Day 1

Bayley (c) vs Becky Lynch

Bayley unfortunately has to drop it here

Royal Rumble

Bayley wins the Royal Rumble

WrestleMania

Bayley vs Becky Lynch (c)

Winner: and new RAW womens champion Bayley!

Then have Bayley go on a 3 year undefeated streak as RAW women's champion after winning it back from Becky! 

Next year's WrestleMania womens main event 

Bayley (c) vs Becky Lynch vs Charlotte vs Sasha Banks

Winner and still RAW womens champion Bayley!


----------



## Adapting

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bayley's ppv schedule as new RAW women's champion after winning at Extreme Rules
> 
> Crown Jewel
> 
> Bayley (c) vs Charlotte
> 
> Winner: Bayley
> 
> War Games
> 
> Bayley, Dakota, Iyo, Indi and Rhea vs Liv, Bianca, Asuka, Candice and Alexa
> 
> Winner: Bayley's team
> 
> Day 1
> 
> Bayley (c) vs Becky Lynch
> 
> Bayley unfortunately has to drop it here
> 
> Royal Rumble
> 
> Bayley wins the Royal Rumble
> 
> WrestleMania
> 
> Bayley vs Becky Lynch (c)
> 
> Winner: and new RAW womens champion Bayley!
> 
> Then have Bayley go on a 3 year undefeated streak as RAW women's champion after winning it back from Becky!
> 
> Next year's WrestleMania womens main event
> 
> Bayley (c) vs Becky Lynch vs Charlotte vs Sasha Banks
> 
> Winner and still RAW womens champion Bayley!


Except she isn't even winning at Extreme Rules. 🤣


----------



## TheGoodCoach

How I see This going 

Bayley wins via interference f

ronda wins via interference from Shayna

Riddle wins, Lashley attempts to interfere at some point which for the eventual Cormier Lashley 

balor wins, cheating by pulling the old Edge saying “I quit” on recording and tricking the ref. (Edge emphasized the words “I quit” in Mondays promo)

brutes win, setting up Sheamus Gunther 2

Kross wins via Scarlett

bray returns at some point in show


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kross has been bet up to a big favorite. Riddle has been bet up to a HUGE favorite. Rousey still remains a sizeable favorite.


----------



## stevem20

If they're ever planning on doing anything worthwhile with Drew again, he can't be losing yet again. If they're making him a permanent mid carder, then sure, he can take the loss.

If Kross wins this, it says HHH has nothing big for Drew going forward.


----------



## Goku

Drew already lost most of his aura and beating Kross isn't bringing it back.

Meanwhile Kross is just beginning to build momentum. From a writer's standpoint, Kross will win but while protecting Drew in the process (fuckey finish). But wrestling isn't writing and you play to the audience, so idk what happens.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I’m here specifically for the White Rabbit.

Oh and a couple of the matches too.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Sorry to break it to you guys but here’s a spoiler


Spoiler: Liv vs Ronda 



Liv is going to retain the title as WWE are running tv ads in the U.K. for liv vs shana Basler for the title at the end of the month


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lots of money coming in on Balor, he's shot up from underdog to -280 now. There's no way Edge says I quit though, so I don't know.

Riddle has been bet up to an astronomical favorite.


----------



## RainmakerV2

BringBackMankind said:


> Sorry to break it to you guys but here’s a spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Liv vs Ronda
> 
> 
> 
> Liv is going to retain the title as WWE are running tv ads in the U.K. for liv vs shana Basler for the title at the end of the month
> View attachment 135237


Card subject to change bro. No way Liv pins Ronda AGAIN unless Charlotte is returning to screw her over.


----------



## RainmakerV2

stevem20 said:


> If they're ever planning on doing anything worthwhile with Drew again, he can't be losing yet again. If they're making him a permanent mid carder, then sure, he can take the loss.
> 
> If Kross wins this, it says HHH has nothing big for Drew going forward.



They said they had nothing big for him when he lost at Castle. That was the moment. Moments passed. Kross can't lose here and look like a moron. Beating Kross really does nothing for Drew. We know he's never winning the belt, so whats the point? Drew honestly needs a month or two off. He's been going since before the pandemic. Kross eliminating him for a few months would be a perfect way to get him some rest while solidifying Kross. With Gunther, Kross, Fantasma, LA Knight, Braun, and the Bloodline, Smackdown has plenty of ammo to give him some time off. Let him come back at the Rumble. If Kross loses here what his story? He beats up babyfaces until Drew gives him a rematch? Give me a break lol. Drew has no friends anyway. That's been established.


----------



## DammitChrist

[The_Game] said:


> This is a really good card, looking forward to this. *I’d say I’m most looking forward to the fight pit, never seen it before and seems an interesting concept, should be great viewing!*


Yea, it's a violent and gritty stipulation.

Matt Riddle vs Seth Rollins will only be the 3rd Fight Pit in WWE history.

Here's a small preview of what the match will be like tomorrow night:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572277891651588103
The 1st Fight Pit with Matt Riddle vs Timothy Thatcher happened in May 2020, and it took place in a mostly empty arena on NXT. Kurt Angle was the special guest referee, and I think this was Matt Riddle's final match on NXT as a regular member too.

The 2nd Fight Pit with Tommaso Ciampa vs Timothy Thatcher happened in January 2021, and it took place in a small/limited crowd on NXT.

I thought the 1st Fight Pit was better overall, but the 2nd Fight Pit was still really good too.

The 3rd Fight Pit with Matt Riddle vs Seth Rollins will be the 1st time that a BIG crowd gets to see this stipulation live on ppv.


----------



## [The_Game]

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, it's a violent and gritty stipulation.
> 
> Matt Riddle vs Seth Rollins will only be the 3rd Fight Pit in WWE history.
> 
> Here's a small preview of what the match will be like tomorrow night:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572277891651588103
> The 1st Fight Pit with Matt Riddle vs Timothy Thatcher took place in May 2020, and it took place in a mostly empty arena on NXT. Kurt Angle was the special guest referee, and I think this was Matt Riddle's final match on NXT as a regular member too.
> 
> The 2nd Fight Pit with Tommaso Ciampa vs Timothy Thatcher took place in January 2021, and it took place in a small/limited crowd on NXT.
> 
> I thought the 1st Fight Pit was better overall, but the 2nd Fight Pit was still really good too.
> 
> The 3rd Fight Pit with Matt Riddle vs Seth Rollins will be the 1st time that a BIG crowd gets to see this stipulation live on ppv.


It looks really exciting, I’m looking forward to the moves from the top and the violence within the cage. I almost forgot there was a special guest referee, I feel like, although I hope I’m wrong, he will play a significant role in Rollins losing. Cormier maybe attacking him in retaliation, with riddle getting his clash at the castle revenge.


----------



## DammitChrist

For the record, this could legitimately end up being the best WWE ppv this year (although Bayley would need to win the Raw Women's title tomorrow night in order to eliminate that 1 potential big negative).

The ppv card looks STACKED


----------



## Rankles75

Going to be so pissed when the White Rabbit turns out to not be Bray…


----------



## Smark1995

Rankles75 said:


> Going to be so pissed when the White Rabbit turns out to not be Bray…


Haven't you seen the latest QR code? I think this fully confirms who it is. Don't look for this if you don't want to spoil it for yourself, I'm just saying!


----------



## Rankles75

Smark1995 said:


> Haven't you seen the latest QR code? I think this fully confirms who it is. Don't look for this if you don't want to spoil it for yourself, I'm just saying!


Seen it, still won’t be convinced until I see him standing in the ring.


----------



## Chelsea

Poll closes in 12 hours and that's when the PPV starts.

Just leaving this here


----------



## Smark1995

Rankles75 said:


> Seen it, still won’t be convinced until I see him standing in the ring.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578537905030504448


----------



## RainmakerV2




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Oh god I hope it's not him as the white rabbit.


Spoiler



Apparently Joe Gacy is in Philly for tonight's show


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578757316190826504


----------



## RainmakerV2

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Oh god I hope it's not him as the white rabbit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Joe Gacy is in Philly for tonight's show
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578757316190826504



He trollin


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

RainmakerV2 said:


> He trollin


He better lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Reasons why Bayley winning is what should happen and any other outcome would be rediculous

1. Bayley's ass with the RAW women's championship is the biggest draw in WWE! 🥵

2. Bayley is the draw of the women's division unlike Bianca, nobody cares about Bianca

3. Big Damage CTRL push is happening rn!

4. Damage CTRL just got started with some merch, sideplates, t shirts, and more! This is way more marketable with Bayley as champion than trying to push a boring jobber nobody gives a shit about like Bianca Belair

5. Bayley deserves it. She just made her big return at Summerslam and should be winning the title!

6. Nobody cares about Bianca Belair, they tried to shove this boring jobber down everybody's thoats its just a flop shes not over and nobody cares about her.

7. The tickets were bought to see Bayley win the title, not any other rediculous outcome

8. Bayley has a faction of current title holders, and it makes sense if Bayley is the RAW womens champion leading them in which should if been done sooner BEFORE the they got the tag belts btw seeing that Bayley is the leader of the group

9. More interest. Since Summerslam the ratings and interest in WWE have been up thanks to Bayley's return at Summerslam and Bayley as champion doing exactly what shes been doing dominating the singles matches and carrying the womens division is exactly what WWE womens division needs to draw more interest in the product!

10. So the womens matches arent piss breaks. Bayley being pushed as the champion, exactly how she is because at least Triple H has that right with how shes dominating her singles matches, thats definitely worth watching to see

Another reason..

If Bianca vs Charlotte is to happen, nobody gives a shit about that garbage it has no place in the title scene, that garbage goes off tv on Main Event because nobody cares.


----------



## TD Stinger

Prediction Time:

*Fight Pit: I mean, Riddle pretty much has to win this one. He's been eating big losses for months. This is essentially his signature match. He needs a big win on his resume. Only question is where do they place this match? The whole thing with the Fight Pit is that there's no ropes so I would guess they either start the show with this and then scramble to put the ropes back up after the match or close out the show with it and scramble to take the ropes down after the 2nd to last match.

*Ladder Match: Could see this going either way. It's a Ladder match so it's easy to have Bayley win here and not have Bianca eat a pin and hold the Title for a bit. But I could just as easily see Bianca retaining. I'll guess after multiple shenanigans, Bayley sneaks away with the Title.

*I Quit Match: I'm hoping Balor gets the win here as he and Judgement Day could use it. It's an I Quit match and the only way Edge is saying "I Quit" is if somehow Beth gets in danger or Rey gets in danger and he says it to save them.

*Extreme Rules Match: My head is telling me that Ronda is just going to get the belt back here, but I could also see Liv escaping with the belt again. Maybe a returning Charlotte costs Ronda or something. I'll stick with Ronda winning but it's the prediction I'm the least confident on.

*Strap Match: Like Riddle, Kross has to win this. Drew could use a big win too but he's pretty much teflon considering what he's accomplished in his career. He can eat another big loss. Kross really isn't in the position to be doing so at the moment.

*Donnybrook: Considering Imperium have won pretty much every match in this feud so far, The Brutes could really use a win tonight, so I hope they win.


----------



## American_Nightmare

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 135340


Well...

Here comes the pain


----------



## KingofKings1524

American_Nightmare said:


> Well...
> 
> Here comes the pain


Yep. Lesnar will be back for Cormier.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I would guess Bray is going for Judgement day or Drew, due to this tweet. The Highlander catchphrase, "There can be only one," would fit him going after a leader of a dark faction.

I guess it's Balor as firstly, he was dressed in white during the Fiend's debut.










And secondly, the 2 sweet thing, looks like a rabbit











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566252382098542592


----------



## TheGoodCoach

I could see Gacy coming out as a troll and then bray right after


----------



## Adapting

Looking like a decent card, I'll be tuning in.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Bray is going to interfere in the McIntyre/Kross match.


----------



## Oracle

Might watch some WWE for the first time in months


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578865969401061376


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Spoilers concerning the white rabbit at Extreme Rules according to Fightful


Spoiler



“Those that we spoke to about the White Rabbit vignettes stepped off the gas about tonight being “the” reveal, and instead of could be “one of the” reveals. We’re not sure the context behind that or if there.”
Source:Multiple White Rabbit Reveals Set To Take Place? - WrestleTalk


----------



## Snake Plissken

It’s been years since I’ve tuned in live, hoping tonight’s the night we get to see Bray. The Card is stacked tonight, personally I’m looking forward to Imperium vs Brawling Brutes as well as Rollins/Riddle


----------



## RainmakerV2

Fight Pit is the main event. 6 man opens.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Bray return seems obvious but I think we get Charlotte and Lesnar too


----------



## Dolorian

If Joe Gacy is who is behind all this white bunny business...


----------



## Chelsea

Just noticed that there are no men's championships on the line tonight.


----------



## Chris22

American_Nightmare said:


> Bray return seems obvious but I think we get Charlotte and Lesnar too


Yep. I definitely think Charlotte is returning tonight to screw Ronda. It's the only chance Liv has to keep her title.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Charlie's been calling out Bianca doubt she screws over ronda


----------



## Adapting

Chris22 said:


> Yep. I definitely think Charlotte is returning tonight to screw Ronda. It's the only chance Liv has to keep her title.


Hell yea, bring in the queen.


----------



## Dolorian

Chris22 said:


> Yep. I definitely think Charlotte is returning tonight to screw Ronda. It's the only chance Liv has to keep her title.


Charlotte returning is FUNdamental to the SD women's division. That division is basically on life support at this point.


----------



## Araragi




----------



## American_Nightmare

SmackDown does need Charlotte more than Raw does at this point in time


----------



## Mainboy

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## RainmakerV2

White Rabbit cut in during Kross and Drew discussion. Oh boy


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

RainmakerV2 said:


> White Rabbit cut in during Kross and Drew discussion. Oh boy


And it dug into a "cross".
Ever have the feeling they are trying to throw us off? You could link certain clues to Balor too.


----------



## Dolorian

The X the rabbit dug into seems more like the purple X of the Extreme Rules logo.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Something is happening tonight as a surprise


----------



## Serpico Jones

Here we go.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

LET'S GO


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Something is happening tonight as a surprise


All you have to do is Bolieve!








Bo Dallas Confirms In-Ring Return Is Coming Soon


Former WWE Superstar Bo Dallas has revealed that he plans to return to wrestling within the next two or three months.




itrwrestling.com




.


----------



## Snake Plissken

Here we go. Should be a memorable show hope to have my Yowies Wowied tonight


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Who says tonight isn't the only reveal of the White Rabbit, but ONE OF the reveals with the White Rabbit??


----------



## Chris22

Tonight should be interesting and the card is actually pretty great too. It should be a great show.


----------



## Mainboy

Again.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Rabbit!


----------



## Serpico Jones

There the fucking rabbit.


----------



## holyjimmy1974

The white rabbit video just showed again!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Imperium in the all red is fucking sick.


----------



## Snake Plissken

excited for this match, this has the potential to be a show stealer. Imperium are so badass


----------



## Serpico Jones

Sheamus’ chest is still all fucked up.


----------



## Chris22

I'm just so happy that Giovanni Vinci got called up to be with Imperium.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Good start. Let's have these 6 destroy each other.


----------



## Dolorian

This whole rabbit thing is about a Donnie Darko sequel, right?










Not that I'd like a sequel mind you.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Ok it's interfering with the matches. It's definitely Kane.


----------



## PrinceofPush

LOVE that there aren't any tags being needed. This is the kind of Multi Man Match I could want more of!


----------



## Paul12907

Good to know 3 people attacking one guy is a double team, thanks Cole


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

PrinceofPush said:


> LOVE that there aren't any tags being needed. This is the kind of Multi Man Match I could want more of!


Chaotic, like some AEW tag matches.


----------



## I am the Storm

I’m loving all of the fan support for Sheamus, who I feel has been criminally underrated for years now.


----------



## Piehound

The crowd noise ain't all piped in. 
One thing this feud has done, its gotten Sheamus surprisingly over.


----------



## Chris22

PrinceofPush said:


> LOVE that there aren't any tags being needed. This is the kind of Multi Man Match I could want more of!


I believe they used to be known as Tornado Tag matches where everyone is legal, no tags needed.


----------



## Seth Grimes

And to think this is only the beginning of Gunther's career


----------



## Paul12907

Only taking him 15 years, took this guy 1 day


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

This is a fire feud


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Seth Grimes said:


> And to think this is only the beginning of Gunther's career


Long may it last


----------



## Adapting

Paul12907 said:


> Good to know 3 people attacking one guy is a double team, thanks Cole


Dudes incapable of functioning on his own. That's why Vince was in his ear for all those years. 🤣


----------



## Rockymin

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> All you have to do is Bolieve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo Dallas Confirms In-Ring Return Is Coming Soon
> 
> 
> Former WWE Superstar Bo Dallas has revealed that he plans to return to wrestling within the next two or three months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itrwrestling.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Maybe he's going to show up tonight and cost Ronda the match. Him and Liv are still dating, right?


----------



## Mainboy

Michael Cole: There's 8 Deers attacking Peter Griffin.


----------



## PrinceofPush

Imperium vs the Brawling Brutes will go down in history as one of the greatest Group Feuds of all time, EASY.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Adapting said:


> Dudes incapable of functioning on his own. That's why Vince was in his ear for all those years. 🤣


I'm sure Cole could get a job on the side, learning the difference between double team and triple team.









REPORT: Porn Offer For Jimmy Smith


"Yeah, the numbers game simply too much for Alexxa Vice." "Oh, whats this? Shes being helped out by Sasha Spanks"




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Blonde

Gunther is damn hot


----------



## DRose1994

These guys have great chemistry.


----------



## ThirdMan

PrinceofPush said:


> Imperium vs the Brawling Brutes will go down in history as one of the greatest Group Feuds of all time, EASY.


They've somehow managed to get Ridge Holland over. Impressive.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Razor’s edge through the table.


----------



## ThirdMan

A ton of fun.


----------



## Seth Grimes

I bet Big E is loving this right now, just a bunch of big meaty men slapping one another


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Damn he kicked the hell outta him lol


----------



## sailord

Banger after banger after banger after banger


----------



## American_Nightmare

This match got this crowd real hot


----------



## DRose1994

I think this is literally the most over Sheamus has ever been


----------



## Snake Plissken

That match was a Banger


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Descent solid first match


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

FUCK YEAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## I am the Storm

Awesome match, as expected!

Great start to the show!


----------



## PrinceofPush

FANTASTIC match. Everyone was awesome! THAT'S how you pump the crowd up for the rest of the night!


----------



## the_hound

this maybe the greatest opener of any wrestling event ever


----------



## Kid Spice

That was fun. Those 6 men put on a great show!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

They should do this more often with factions


----------



## Chris22

Great match to start the show.


----------



## Trophies

All the fellas heading to the pub after that one.


----------



## NotAllThere

That was fun. Some insanity and those face offs between Sheamus and Gunther are always awesome. Now they need to have the Brutes celebrating with some pints in the ring to really top it off.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Also nice to hear Sheamus being appreciated.


----------



## FreshlyLazy

That was a great opening match! Nice pace and storytelling throughout.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

No pressure on the other wrestlers now


----------



## FriedTofu

Great banger of an opening match. Celtic cross to the table was a great spot.


----------



## Blonde

MOTN easily


----------



## DRose1994

The backstage segments in WWE blow AEW’s away.


----------



## Adapting

Mascot should have beat Miz's ass.


----------



## Trophies

Gritty gonna get his revenge.


----------



## ThirdMan

Trophies said:


> Gritty gonna get his revenge.


He's gonna team up with the Bunny. They will be merciless.


----------



## FriedTofu

Someone has a furry fetish in booking with all the bunny and mascot now.


----------



## Dolorian

Fun opener, show is off to a great start.


----------



## troyag93

Why Gritty? Flyers going to blow this year. Should have this guy instead


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Adapting said:


> Mascot should have beat Miz's ass.


Could have been the start of a great rivalry










This time, the Simpsons never did it first, Kane did.


----------



## Londonlaw

I feel the story/star of this match is going to be the crowd. Even in these more sedate times, the Philly crowd might be tough on this match 🤣


----------



## ThirdMan

Some were actually speculating that Ronda would get the main event on this show. Nope, she gets the not-so-coveted 2 spot.


----------



## Seth Grimes

This is the match where you cook food


----------



## PavelGaborik

Good, getting this garbage over with early, hopefully it goes no longer than a few minutes as well.


----------



## Adapting

troyag93 said:


> Why Gritty? Flyers going to blow this year. Should have this guy instead
> 
> View attachment 135397


Because they're playing where the flyers play not the Phillies lol.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Riddle vs Rollins is the main event by the way guys.


----------



## Blonde

Seth Grimes said:


> This is the match where you cook food


Yep surprised this one is so early when it should be at the halfway point.


----------



## shadow_spinner

Triple H is known for using songs by younger artists before they make it big big. He used a Billie Eilish song for a Takeover before she became huge and also using a Bella Poarch song although idk if she'll have the same success. Not my type of music but kind of cool branching off and going actually mainstream.


----------



## Adapting

IT'S STING!!!

Wait its just Liv


----------



## shadow_spinner

I honestly has been a fan of how Liv has been booked the last month. At least to me she's coming across as a bad ass and cool and not afraid to actually go crazy. I hope her and Ronda actually do some cool stuff.


----------



## Heath V

Seth Grimes said:


> This is the match where you cook food


How when both of the cooks are in the ring and not the kitchen??


----------



## Serpico Jones

Liv’s ass is on point.


----------



## troyag93

Adapting said:


> Because they're playing where the flyers play not the Phillies lol.


That’s fair , didn’t think of that.


----------



## Blonde

Philly hates Ronda


----------



## ThirdMan

I suppose Charlotte _could _return and interfere here (to cost Ronda the match), but I don't know if she'd want her return overshadowed by all the White Rabbit stuff (not to mention a possible Becky return).


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Serpico Jones said:


> Liv’s ass is on point.


I prefer a bigger fatter ass haha


----------



## Seth Grimes

Rhhodes said:


> Yep surprised this one is so early when it should be at the halfway point.


Perfectly timed it's the only match I don't care about and I am hungry as fuck lmao


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ThirdMan said:


> I suppose Charlotte _could _return and interfere here (to cost Ronda the match), but I don't know if she'd want her return overshadowed by all the White Rabbit stuff (not to mention a possible Becky return).


Also, think there was a Viking Raiders vignette with Sarah Logan last night. As they were together in the Riott squad, that could happen too.


----------



## Adapting

Serpico Jones said:


> Liv’s ass is on point.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Heath V said:


> How when both of the cooks are in the ring and not the kitchen??


Aren't most famous cooks all men? 🤔


----------



## Awareness

Strategic smacks with the bat to the posterior there.


----------



## American_Nightmare

ThirdMan said:


> I suppose Charlotte _could _return and interfere here (to cost Ronda the match), but I don't know if she'd want her return overshadowed by all the White Rabbit stuff (not to mention a possible Becky return).


White Rabbit stuff gonna be overshadowed if Brock shows up


----------



## ThirdMan

Heh. Ronda took too long to get the strap positioned for the hit, and Liv's stalling with the jacket will make a great gif.


----------



## Blonde

These are some of the softest hits


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Dominic gets a strap match every night


----------



## American_Nightmare

I think I just saw a monitor underneath the ring


----------



## ThirdMan

I at least appreciate that they're keeping the pace up reasonably well here. It's the match I'm least interested in, but It's been decent thus far.


----------



## Dolorian

American_Nightmare said:


> I think I just saw a monitor underneath the ring


Rabbit house


----------



## troyag93

latinoheat4life2 said:


> I prefer a bigger fatter ass haha


----------



## KingofKings1524

Great showing by Rousey so far. She’s sooo much better as a heel.


----------



## BlissLynch

Good match to be fair.


----------



## PavelGaborik

We must have been something truly awful in a previous life to deserve this


----------



## Heath V

Liv is so horrible.


----------



## DRose1994

they’re embarrassing themselves here


----------



## Awareness

Lmao you could see Liv say "SHIT" when the chair fell out.


----------



## Blonde

What’s the next match/match order?


----------



## troyag93

Lol those shots 🤣


----------



## Chris22

The chair was like "Nope, I'm out" lol


----------



## ThirdMan

Heh. Cole didn't want to call that Liv move a "Codebreaker", so he said Code Red, which was completely wrong.


----------



## Adapting

Shittest chair shots I've ever seen.


----------



## Trophies

Those chair lots by Liv...lol like she's swatting a fly away.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lol @ Ronda pretending to be terrified of being thrown into the padded corner.

You don't need to do that after you botched the chair out of the ring, moron.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Liv can barely lift the fucking chair.....


----------



## ThirdMan

I give credit to Ronda for selling for Liv here. She could've just politicked to squash her.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The shots with the bat earlier were worse


----------



## FriedTofu

They really should just have Liv use the baseball bat or the kendo stick. Those chairshots look so bad.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Bye bye


----------



## Araragi

This is really rotten.


----------



## troyag93

Rhhodes said:


> What’s the next match/match order?


Hold on, Let me ask my sources


@M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 what’s the match order?


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## DRose1994

This is going awhile. I think for matches like these, it’s better to keep them shorter. If it’s short and really good, then it leaves people wanting more. If it’s short and bad then at least it was over quick.

but this awkward, clunky match with blown spots has just been going for what feels like an eternity.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Wtf


----------



## PavelGaborik

What in the bloody hell am I watching here?


----------



## ThirdMan

Trophies said:


> Those chair lots by Liv...lol like she's swatting a fly away.


I think there's a case to be made that swinging a chair repeatedly could be exhausting, though, and you just run out of gas, and throw weak-looking shots.

(Not so much with the bat, though.)


----------



## KingofKings1524

Thank god the title is off Morgan.


----------



## Mainboy

Confirmed Becky is winning the rumble.


----------



## Trophies

I wanna be choked out like that by Ronda too.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Awful finish


----------



## troyag93

Liv Morgan was Champion for 3 Months. Longer then I thought.


----------



## I am the Storm

Rousey…YES!

She worked her ass off to make Liv something other than a hot girl, but the time was long passed to get the belt back on her.


----------



## Adapting

Honestly Ronda could choke me out like that.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I actually liked that finish. Clean and legit looking.


----------



## PavelGaborik

One of the worst matches I've ever watched in my life, holy shit.

That absurd "grappling" struggle at the end left me in complete and utter confusion.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Great finish, Rousey wins the belt, Morgan passes out and looks strong in defeat.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Rousey totally justified heel here. Morgan cheated to win the Championship, retained it unfairly, introduced weaponry into this match when Rousey wanted a fair fight.


----------



## American_Nightmare

And no Charlotte


----------



## Heath V

ThirdMan said:


> I give credit to Ronda for selling for Liv here. She could've just politicked to squash her.


I wish she would have, Liv as champion was a joke.


----------



## Dolorian

Why is Liv smiling?

No Charlotte then...oh well.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Nowhere to go up from that dumpster fire.


----------



## Adapting

Dolorian said:


> why is Liv smiling?


I'd smile to if Ronda choked me out like that.


----------



## jds49ers

PavelGaborik said:


> One of the worst matches I've ever watched in my life, holy shit.
> 
> That absurd "grappling" struggle at the end left me in complete and utter confusion.


If that was one of the worst you have seen then you haven't watched enough professional wrestling lol


----------



## FreshlyLazy

Liv smiling while she was “fading” was odd. I would’ve preferred this feud be over and Liv to retain.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

American_Nightmare said:


> And no Charlotte


Maybe after the Bianca - Bayley match


----------



## epfou1

Adapting said:


> Honestly Ronda could choke me out like that.


It was a weird ending. She passed out because Rhonda sit on her face?

Buns of steel?


----------



## Trophies

American_Nightmare said:


> And no Charlotte


I honestly don't miss her lol Sasha on the other hand...


----------



## Blonde

jds49ers said:


> If that was one of the worst you have seen then you haven't watched enough professional wrestling lol


It’s definitely the worst of this year as far as WWE PLEs go.


----------



## FriedTofu

They are going to make Liv Harley Quinn isn't it?


----------



## Honey Bucket

The Liv smiling thing was laaame, unless it leads to something. She’s not a good ‘psycho’.


----------



## Chris22

I was really expecting Charlotte to return during this match.


----------



## Whoanma

Wow. Liv Morgan is awful. Even more than I remembered.


----------



## shadow_spinner

Have online fans turned on a woman faster than they did Liv Morgan? I remember huge support for her last year, many wanted her to dethrone BECKY LYNCH at the Rumble. Now on Reddit, many here and Twitter were hoping for her to lose the title because she sucks.


----------



## NotAllThere

Liv just seems to need to do everything in slow motion. She is athletic and is a decent talker, but her ring work is bottom half of the womens division. Time to let the better women shine. At least now Liv is an ex champion and others beating her will get a rub from beating her.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Kross needs to win this match.


----------



## troyag93

I thought Drew vs Kross was the Main Event? Guess Fight Pit is


----------



## ThirdMan

Dolorian said:


> Why is Liv smiling?


Hey, everyone has their kinks. Don't judge.


----------



## Awareness

I have no idea what Liv or Alexa Bliss' characters are since they seem really fucking similar. Liv is some crazy girl, Alexa is kind of still a crazy girl only she lost her Dungeons & Dragons magic?


----------



## Ken Finewell

A lot of the execution was clunky but there were some good ideas.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

FriedTofu said:


> They are going to make Liv Harley Quinn isn't it?


Alexa 2






Awaiting the 1000 page multi-thread


----------



## Trophies

Kross' first match since returning. Should be good.


----------



## FriedTofu

shadow_spinner said:


> Have online fans turned on a woman faster than they did Liv Morgan? I remember huge support for her last year, many wanted her to dethrone BECKY LYNCH at the Rumble. Now on Reddit, many here and Twitter were hoping for her to lose the title because she sucks.


Liv is just better off as the underdog chasing after the bigger foe. Her as champion just isn't great for anyone. Still glad she has her championship run and they gave her some big wins during her reign.


----------



## I am the Storm

Come on Kross!!!!!


----------



## Londonlaw

Whoever was the producer for that SD Women’s match should have vetoed the shots/whipping with the black belt, especially if the Strap Match is immediately after.


----------



## Blonde

NotAllThere said:


> Liv just seems to need to do everything in slow motion. She is athletic and is a decent talker, but her ring work is bottom half of the womens division. Time to let the better women shine. At least now Liv is an ex champion and others beating her will get a rub from beating her.


Decent talker? Liv is the worst of the woman’s division on the mic. I do enjoy her move set but I think she needs to wrestle better wrestlers for it to not look soft.


----------



## Chris22

Ken Finewell said:


> A lot of the execution was clunky but there were some good ideas.


The chair spot was unfortunate.


----------



## Seth Grimes

shadow_spinner said:


> Have online fans turned on a woman faster than they did Liv Morgan? I remember huge support for her last year, many wanted her to dethrone BECKY LYNCH at the Rumble. Now on Reddit, many here and Twitter were hoping for her to lose the title because she sucks.


I think the problem is she's never really had a fanbase when it comes to wrestling, the only people who like her are those who find her hot


----------



## ThirdMan

shadow_spinner said:


> Have online fans turned on a woman faster than they did Liv Morgan? I remember huge support for her last year, many wanted her to dethrone BECKY LYNCH at the Rumble. Now on Reddit, many here and Twitter were hoping for her to lose the title because she sucks.


For many "underdog babyfaces", it's all in the chase. Once they have the title, the interest typically dissipates. And, of course, wrestling fans are incredibly fickle.


----------



## troyag93

shadow_spinner said:


> Have online fans turned on a woman faster than they did Liv Morgan? I remember huge support for her last year, many wanted her to dethrone BECKY LYNCH at the Rumble. Now on Reddit, many here and Twitter were hoping for her to lose the title because she sucks.


Sounds like the IWC.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

troyag93 said:


> I thought Drew vs Kross was the Main Event? Guess Fight Pit is


Fight Pit was main event since like last night.


----------



## Blonde

Time for sexy daddy Drew 😍


----------



## Chris22

I'd let Drew AND Kross beat me with a strap.


----------



## Araragi

0% chance Hunter books his boy to lose his first big match.


----------



## PavelGaborik

jds49ers said:


> If that was one of the worst you have seen then you haven't watched enough professional wrestling lol


Can you name some worse, so if any of those mentioned come across my TV screen I can immediately change the channel?

Ronda scrambling on the ground, holding herself to get powerbombed, losing grip several times, only to awkwardly continue holding herself up while Liv just sits awkwardly in no type of submission, smiles and falls on herself losing consciousness before the actual submission appears to be even remotely locked in was one of the most laughably finishes I've ever witnessed. 

It's one thing to botch a finish, it's another to have an agonizing disaster transpire for a solid 2+ minutes directly in front of your eyes.

I won't even mention the "chair shots" from Liv....which were most definitely the worst I've ever seen across any promotion, ever.


----------



## Adapting

Chris22 said:


> I'd let Drew AND Kross beat me with a strap.


Are you the chosen one?


----------



## FriedTofu

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Alexa 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awaiting the 1000 page multi-thread


No complaints here from me. Both of them are hot and look great in that role.


----------



## SSG_S

shadow_spinner said:


> Have online fans turned on a woman faster than they did Liv Morgan? I remember huge support for her last year, many wanted her to dethrone BECKY LYNCH at the Rumble. Now on Reddit, many here and Twitter were hoping for her to lose the title because she sucks.


Agree, I dont think she was bad. Actually better than Roman, I would watch her match over his everyday.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Every match now I’m just looking for a White Rabbit moment, so I’m anxious as fuck haha.


----------



## PavelGaborik

shadow_spinner said:


> Have online fans turned on a woman faster than they did Liv Morgan? I remember huge support for her last year, many wanted her to dethrone BECKY LYNCH at the Rumble. Now on Reddit, many here and Twitter were hoping for her to lose the title because she sucks.


I was just cheering for the match to end, but can you blame them? Liv is horrific, Ronda is also brutal and the crowd didn't give two shits about either.


----------



## jds49ers

Its Sable..... Oh wait lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Scarlett for the love of all mercy please sit on my face.


----------



## Trophies

Lawd Jesus Scarlett...beat me up.


----------



## Seth Grimes




----------



## Adapting

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Scarlett for the love of all mercy please sit on my face.


Fall and pray on my face.


----------



## troyag93

FriedTofu said:


> No complaints here from me. Both of them are hot and look great in that role.


I think the difference is Alexa can actually cut a promo and as charisma. Liv doesn’t have what it takes to play that character.


----------



## Awareness

Scarlet is a demon all right. A semen demon.


----------



## troyag93

Adapting said:


> Fall and pray on my face.


First Ronda now Scarlett. Stop being greedy.


----------



## shadow_spinner

Best part about Kross is when the cameras pans to him in the ring. Always looks cool. It's downhill from there whatever he does in the ring


----------



## Blonde

Chris22 said:


> I'd let Drew AND Kross beat me with a strap.


I’d definitely let Drew spank me with a strap


----------



## Honey Bucket

Scarlett is definitely the hottest women in wrestling. Has been for many years.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> Wow. Liv Morgan is awful. Even more than I remembered.


She learned it from her mentor








Ruby and Ronda HUGE BOTCH


This is the first time I have seen a Monday Night Raw episode in a couple of months




www.youtube.com


----------



## PavelGaborik

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Alexa 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awaiting the 1000 page multi-thread


Only difference is Alexa is significantly hotter, actually has charisma.


----------



## Adapting

troyag93 said:


> First Ronda now Scarlett. Stop being greedy.


NOBODY IS SAFE.


----------



## Dr. Middy

The Liv/Ronda match is something where everything went wrong. Spots were missed by both, weapons didn't work right (the chair falling out of the turnbuckle), the booking was weird, and they had zero chemistry. Felt like half the match was Ronda trying to do fancy MMA holds on Liv, which wasn't working. 

Liv herself wasn't good either, but I can't blame her entirely on her own. The booking she's gotten since getting the belt has been nothing short of atrocious too, her tapping but keeping the belt in the last Ronda match really was foreshadowing. She's probably fucked from this for a long while too.


----------



## Chris22

Kross winning is the only result here.


----------



## Araragi

shadow_spinner said:


> Have online fans turned on a woman faster than they did Liv Morgan? I remember huge support for her last year, many wanted her to dethrone BECKY LYNCH at the Rumble. Now on Reddit, many here and Twitter were hoping for her to lose the title because she sucks.


She was definitely over enough but not everyone that's over should be champion because it'll just expose them. Liv got exposed.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Honey Bucket said:


> Scarlett is definitely the hottest women in wrestling. Has been for many years.


Nawh, it's still Bliss. 

Scralett is super hot but the cheap, stone looking implants on her chest are ridiculous. Charlotte esque, looks like an 80's porn star. 


Mandy Rose rocks the plastic look better imo.


----------



## Londonlaw

Honey Bucket said:


> Every match now I’m just looking for a White Rabbit moment, so I’m anxious as fuck haha.


Not to pee in anyone’s cereal, but I’m not particular interested in who we think will be revealed. So it helps me focus on the rest of the card unobstructed.

But I’m not going to fade anyone’s excitement. 
At least that’s not my aim 😇


----------



## FriedTofu

Adapting said:


> NOBODY IS SAFE.


*Looks worryingly at the ref


----------



## shadow_spinner

Why does Triple H have a huge boner for Kross? His matches are always boring and doesn't look that imposing that his presentation will have you believe.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Kross has gained quite a bit of fat since his Impact days, I feel like he gets a bit tubbier every time I see him.

Still jacked, but definitely looked better several years ago.

His look doesn't really fit the role he's trying to play here imo


----------



## Serpico Jones

Scarlett is fine as fuck.


----------



## Adapting

PavelGaborik said:


> Kross has gained quite a bit of fat since his Impact days, I feel like he gets a bit tubbier every time I see him.
> 
> Still jacked, but definitely looked better several years ago.


He fell and ate instead of fell and pray.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

shadow_spinner said:


> Why does Triple H have a huge boner for Kross? His matches are always boring and doesn't look that imposing that his presentation will have you believe.


Because his character work is better than 90% of wrestlers. There are few wrestlers dedicated to their gimmicks like Kross.


----------



## ThirdMan

I kind of miss the big LED posts in these situations, as they make a lot more noise than conventional posts.


----------



## FriedTofu

I can't take Kross seriously as a monster with that hair.


----------



## troyag93

PavelGaborik said:


> Scralett is super hot but the cheap, stone looking implants on her chest are ridiculous.


Thought I was the only one. Her tits look fucking weird.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Scarlett yelling " harder"


----------



## Awareness

"The Harbinger of Doom." 

_Sees a really normal looking guy with some tattoos._ 

Oh.


----------



## PavelGaborik

shadow_spinner said:


> Why does Triple H have a huge boner for Kross? His matches are always boring and doesn't look that imposing that his presentation will have you believe.


He looked a lot better in Impact, no idea what the fuck he's been doing but he's definitely looking soft and tubby these days.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Londonlaw said:


> Not to pee in anyone’s cereal, but I’m not particular interested in who we think will be revealed. So it helps me focus on the rest of the card unobstructed.
> 
> But I’m not going to fade anyone’s excitement.
> At least that’s not my aim 😇


Well…gee, thanks for your help, which nobody asked for.


----------



## Londonlaw

One thing I do like about the recent commentary are the references to the past, such as the Sting vs Vader Strap Match as Superbrawl 3. And yes, it was good, as Cole said.


----------



## Honey Bucket

So Drew just goes fucking apeshit on Kross for about ten minutes and the ref does nothing?

This is the kind of shit AEW gets pulled up on.


----------



## PavelGaborik

troyag93 said:


> Thought I was the only one. Her tits look fucking weird.


Yeah they're pretty brutal, look like something you'd see 20-30 years ago. 

Can't stand when hot women get cheap, shitty looking boulders placed in their chest.


----------



## Blonde

PavelGaborik said:


> He looked a lot better in Impact, no idea what the fuck he's been doing but he's definitely looking soft and tubby these days.


I don’t really watch Smackdown so I was expecting him to look like this. I guess he wasn’t doing much to stay in shape when he got released.


----------



## troyag93

This match is the worst of the night. Ronda and Livs match was better.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Dolorian

I don't think this was the right stipulation for these two.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Scarlett would have been a fan favourite in the 90s


----------



## DRose1994

Match is fairly lackluster. Scarlett is hot as hell though.


----------



## Awareness

I genuinely think fake nails and eyelashes looks 100x more trashy than breast implants.


----------



## FriedTofu

Dolorian said:


> I don't think this was the right stipulation for these two.


Yeah this felt more like a Sheamus Gunther type stipulation.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Leave it to the IWC to not like a match because it's "too slow."

Psychology is lost on modern day fans.


----------



## Araragi

Nice of Scarlett to wear her church outfit for tonight.


----------



## troyag93

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Leave it to the IWC to not like a match because it's "too slow."
> 
> Psychology is lost on modern day fans.


Naw, these two just blow.


----------



## ThirdMan

Dolorian said:


> I don't think this was the right stipulation for these two.


It's actually one of the toughest stips to pull off successfully, with only Bray vs Daniel Bryan being a particularly good one in the past few years in WWE. But they probably want to use the strap to get Kross a sneaky win, is all.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Scarlett is the best thing about this match.

Kross is good, but he’s not that good. Some people need to take the blinkers off.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

troyag93 said:


> Naw, these two just blow.


Kross is great, McIntyre is a bit meh though.


----------



## PavelGaborik

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Leave it to the IWC to not like a match because it's "too slow."
> 
> Psychology is lost on modern day fans.


I'm so sick of people using the "psychology" excuse any time a match is falling flat.

It's been a boring, slow paced match so far, I hope it picks up but that's the reality as of now.


----------



## Londonlaw

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Leave it to the IWC to not like a match because it's "too slow."
> 
> Psychology is lost on modern day fans.


This.


----------



## Blonde

troyag93 said:


> This match is the worst of the night. Ronda and Livs match was better.


You trying to be an edgelord?


----------



## jds49ers

That match was bad bad


----------



## FriedTofu

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Leave it to the IWC to not like a match because it's "too slow."
> 
> Psychology is lost on modern day fans.


Nah. This match is just slow. Kross just isn't that good.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Would take a strap over Gunther's chop any day.


----------



## Adapting

HE GOT MACEEEEDDDD


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

LET'S FUCKING GO BABY


----------



## I am the Storm

Look at Kross selling getting near the spray. You don’t see that shit anymore.

WAR KROSS!


----------



## floyd2386

Wow. What a shit match. Kross sucks.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Well, that was bad.

If Kross is going to be a bad wrestler, the least he could do is get to the gym and look the part of the character he's portraying, he looks like absolute shit these days.

Let's move on


----------



## Adapting

FALL AND SPRAY BABY


----------



## troyag93

does Randy Orton have it in his contract that he’s the only one that can hit women?


----------



## SSG_S

End of the Drew Cross match sucked. That is so stupid, not even a win. Complete bullshit! If I were in Drew's shoes I would have hit her with the Claymore. What a shitty ending. Trip should feel so stupid for that ending.


----------



## Cosmo77

crap match with a crap ending


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Idk, Karrion didn't look beliveable in that match at all lol


----------



## Whoanma

The pepper spray of doom.


----------



## troyag93

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Kross is great, McIntyre is a bit meh though.


Kross is just as boring as Drew.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Loved the match. 4 stars for me. Good psychology and the right guy won.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

troyag93 said:


> Kross is just as boring as Drew.


Kross is one of the only wrestlers in the world who actually understands character work.


----------



## Adapting

troyag93 said:


> does Randy Orton have it in his contract that he’s the only one that can hit women?
> 
> View attachment 135402


Yes.


----------



## Dr. Middy

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Leave it to the IWC to not like a match because it's "too slow."
> 
> Psychology is lost on modern day fans.


Just because it's Kross doesn't make it great lol.

It was kinda plodding for portions of it until the last few minutes. Most of Kross' best matches he had in WWE were against smaller guys who worked way quicker than him so he could play more of a monster, like both Balor matches. 

He's more exposed in something like this.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Kross and Scarlet are straight out of bdsm dominatrix porn aesthetically...when she was screaming while he was mauling Drew I was lowkey uncomfortable lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Loved the match. 4 stars for me. Good psychology and the right guy won.




FALL AND PRAY BABY


----------



## PavelGaborik

Honestly if you're not going to have women get hit, keep them out of the ring. 

It's just beyond lame now, has been for quite some time.


----------



## Blonde

Rhhodes said:


> MOTN easily


Brutes vs. Imperium. Still true.


----------



## Honey Bucket

So Kross is such a monster… that he could only win because his wife pepper sprayed his opponent?

I get he’s a heel and shit yeah…but this didn’t do shit for Kross. I do dig him and I wish him the best but he needs to up his game a bit.


----------



## Chris22

The match wasn't that great but Kross at least won which is important.


----------



## FriedTofu

Scarlett went from shooting fireball to using a pepper spray. Immersion ruined.


----------



## Adapting

Alright Belair, make quick work of this clown.


----------



## Seth Grimes

I'm just happy to see Drew lose and continue to fall away from the main event picture


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

KIM JONG UN BEHIND MIZ


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The opening match made everything after look far worse so far


----------



## Seth Grimes

Please, GOD let Bayley win this one


----------



## Adapting

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> KIM JONG UN BEHIND MIZ


----------



## Chris22

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> The opening match made everything after look far worse so far


The bar was indeed set.


----------



## RainmakerV2

The match was fine. Strap matches are hard to pull off well especially with two hosses. A simple no DQ match probably would have been better. I didn't like the stip from the get.


Oh well fuck you guys Kross went over im happy @PhenomenalOne11


----------



## Dolorian

Bayley should win here.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I've loved Bianca's run, but this is a good time to drop the title now.


----------



## Londonlaw

Let me ‘guess’… Lumis is under the mascot costume…


----------



## Adapting

RainmakerV2 said:


> The match was fine. Strap matches are hard to pull off well especially with two hosses. A simple no DQ match probably would have been better. I didn't like the stip from the get.
> 
> 
> Oh well fuck you guys Kross went over im happy @PhenomenalOne11


Facts. Do they expect flips in those straps? 🤣


----------



## sailord

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> The opening match made everything after look far worse so far


Ya tho I think fin vs edge and fight pit will be really good.


----------



## Chan Hung

PavelGaborik said:


> Kross has gained quite a bit of fat since his Impact days, I feel like he gets a bit tubbier every time I see him.
> 
> Still jacked, but definitely looked better several years ago.
> 
> His look doesn't really fit the role he's trying to play here imo


Yeah he definitely gained weight. Probably looks better bald too


----------



## Honey Bucket

Ah Bayley match, time for TeamFlareZakk or whatever the fuck his name is to cum himself to death.


----------



## Mainboy

Would love to see Bayley win here.


----------



## FriedTofu

Battle of the Bs.

Most anticipated match of the night for me. Hopefully Bianca delivers another great PPV match.


----------



## Chris22

I also feel like Bayley should win.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Well, it can't possibly be any worse than the last two matches.


----------



## Blonde

Bayley needs this win


----------



## Awareness

Karrion Kross is so mediocre it's actually painful.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah he definitely gained weight. Probably looks better bald too



He looks way better than he did in NXT body wise. I don't mind hair but it should trim it down. Looks kinda wacky coming undone everywhere during the match.


----------



## SSG_S

Dr. Middy said:


> I've loved Bianca's run, but this is a good time to drop the title now.


Same is true for the BORING run of Roman... I usually take a nap during his matches they suck so bad.


----------



## Adapting

NIKKITA LYONS 

IM GONNA EXPLODE


----------



## ThirdMan

Dr. Middy said:


> I've loved Bianca's run, but this is a good time to drop the title now.


But Bayley shouldn't have another super-long championship run. She needs to transition it to someone else in a few months if she wins tonight.

I also think that slapping all the titles on a faction because reasons isn't particularly inspired, especially when the main function of this, uh, faction, is getting Iyo and Dakota over with main-roster crowds. She kind of steals their thunder if she wins a title as well.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Ah Nikkita is there.

I’m guessing the ass police are on standby because they’re drowning in their own spunk.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

If this was a strap match, would Bianca hit herself?


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> He looks way better than he did in NXT body wise. I don't mind hair but it should trim it down. Looks kinda wacky coming undone everywhere during the match.


How so? His NXT days I remember him being leaner.

He looked borderline tubby out there tonight, I was actually shocked.


----------



## RainmakerV2

PavelGaborik said:


> How so? His NXT days I remember him being leaner.
> 
> He looked borderline tubby out there tonight, I was actually shocked.


Naw that's thiccness my friend


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Bayley is a contender for the ugliest woman I've ever seen, and I've been to England.


----------



## troyag93

@Adapting I call dips on Bianca Belair ass on my face. You already got Ronda and Scarlett


----------



## Dr. Middy

ThirdMan said:


> But Bayley shouldn't have another super-long championship run. She needs to transition it to someone else in a few months if she wins tonight.
> 
> I also think that slapping all the titles on a faction because reasons isn't particularly inspired, especially when the main function of this, uh, faction, is getting Iyo and Dakota over with main-roster crowds. She kind of steals their thunder if she wins a title as well.


This is a good point actually, but I think it kinda hurts Bayley to lose here already, even if it is a ladder match. I do get keeping the focus on Iyo and Dakota though.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

WrestleFAQ said:


> Bayley is a contender for the ugliest woman I've ever seen, and I've been to England.


Also the reason us Scots and Irish invented whisky/whiskey.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Piss break match for me.

This has zero heat.


----------



## Adapting

troyag93 said:


> @Adapting I call dips on Bianca Belair ass on my face. You already got Ronda and Scarlett


Until I slide in from outta no where.


----------



## Dolorian

Awareness said:


> Karrion Kross is so mediocre it's actually painful.


I don't see it with him to be honest. Cool entrance and Scarlett basically carries things.


----------



## ThirdMan

The finish here could actually be Candice coming out to "help" Bianca after Iyo and Dakota interfere, and her turning heel, and joining Damage CTRL (to set up the WarGames match).


----------



## jds49ers

RainmakerV2 said:


> The match was fine. Strap matches are hard to pull off well especially with two hosses. A simple no DQ match probably would have been better. I didn't like the stip from the get.
> 
> 
> Oh well fuck you guys Kross went over im happy @PhenomenalOne11


Totally, Strap matches are usually for opponents that run away. Made no sense in this sense.


----------



## Honey Bucket

WrestleFAQ said:


> Bayley is a contender for the ugliest woman I've ever seen, and I've been to England.


I just read this in Vince Russo’s voice because of your avy, and it just makes sense. Either way as an Englishman I guffawed.


----------



## Mainboy

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Also the reason us Scots and Irish invented whisky/whiskey.


----------



## Blonde

Bayley’s ass jiggles even when she barely moves


----------



## ThirdMan

Dr. Middy said:


> This is a good point actually, but I think it kinda hurts Bayley to lose here already, even if it is a ladder match. I do get keeping the focus on Iyo and Dakota though.


Eh, Bayley's won plenty of matches over credible opponents (including PINNING Bianca at Clash) up until now, since returning. She can easily lose, especially if there's interference/shenanigans (just as Bianca can).


----------



## Hephaesteus

That was a stupid spot


----------



## troyag93

Women shouldn’t do Ladder matches.


----------



## Adapting

They should do a spot where Belair is dangling off the title holding on and Bayley climbs her hair and grabs the belt.


----------



## FriedTofu

Never understood women trying these kind of spots with ladders. They can't break the ladder half the time.


----------



## Awareness

Dolorian said:


> I don't see it with him to be honest. Cool entrance and Scarlett basically carries things.


She really is the one carrying things. At least she is actually projecting a character and pulling it off with the whole entrance cloak and then risque outfit beneath, Kross could literally be replaced by any other guy on the roster. I know they're married IRL and all, but his look doesn't compliment hers at all that it becomes distracting and he doesn't have the in-ring skills to make you forget how generally boring he is.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> Naw that's thiccness my friend


No, I mean, he still has large muscle mass but he was most definitely fat tonight.










Bro looks like a totally different person from this now, in a bad way.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Rhhodes said:


> Bayley’s ass jiggles even when she barely moves


----------



## PavelGaborik

Awareness said:


> Karrion Kross is so mediocre it's actually painful.


"Mediocre" is far too generous. 

The guy absolutely blows


----------



## American_Nightmare

Throwback to when Rey Mysterio's kneebrace busted Matt Hardy's face


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578923698085842944


----------



## Blonde

Bianca’s really winning 3 vs. 1? Really, man?


----------



## Dolorian

Ok that looked dumb


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lol they were holding themselves up on the ropes/in the corner for a solid 15 seconds there to get that spot done.


ffs


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

that looked worse than i imagined it would five minutes ago when they first started trying to it.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Did Cole just say SmackDown women's champion


----------



## jds49ers

This match is full of horrible spots.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Dolorian said:


> Ok that looked dumb


yah that's just sad


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Bailey trying to look like the joker


----------



## Dolorian

Bianca will lift the ladder


----------



## troyag93

200IQ move by Bayley


----------



## Adapting

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Bailey trying to look like the joker


The joker looks hotter.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Just tie her hair to a ringpost and climb


----------



## PavelGaborik

"The strength of Bianca, able to push over the 30 lb ladder with Bayley 3 steps onto it!"

Blah


----------



## jds49ers

Belair is horrendous.


----------



## Adapting

Bro is Bayley stupid, why is she holding the Ladder and getting KOD'd


----------



## ThirdMan

Interesting. Very few shenanigans. Guess they're saving that for the main-event.


----------



## Adapting

Somewhere @TeamFlareZakk is crying profusely.


----------



## Mainboy

Fucking boring


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Welp. They did a great job making Bayley and her group look completely stupid tonight. Can't take any of them seriously going forward.


----------



## Hephaesteus

At this point Bianca getting worse than cena with these goddammit spots


----------



## Dolorian

Really?


----------



## Trophies

Bianca Joey Mercury-ing Bayley while Cole's voice cracks.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Not the biggest fan of Bianca, but that was fucking nuts.


----------



## jds49ers

ANnd your winner the lamEST, dumbEST, crappiEST, shittIEST. Dont know what they see in her at all. She is a walking botch fest


----------



## Dr. Middy

That was quite good, a bit clunky at points, but I liked it overall. 

Wonder where Bianca goes now, unless Bayley wins whatever rematch they have.


----------



## ThirdMan

Wonder what they were planning with the second (open) ladder. I imagine Bianca probably felt that was too much of a risk of injury to Bayley on it, so just did what she did.


----------



## Whoanma

WrestleMania X it wasn’t.


----------



## Awareness

I ruined any potential of this ladder match impressing me by watching Razor vs. HBK at Summerslam 1995 the other week.


----------



## Blonde

Showstopper said:


> Welp. They did a great job making Bayley and her group look completely stupid tonight. Can't take any of them seriously going forward.


She won 3 vs. 1 like jfc.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

jds49ers said:


> Belair is horrendous.


they both are


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rhhodes said:


> She won 3 vs. 1 like jfc.


Straight up Super Cena shit. It was terrible then and worse now.


----------



## Paul12907




----------



## ThirdMan

Dr. Middy said:


> That was quite good, a bit clunky at points, but I liked it overall.
> 
> Wonder where Bianca goes now, unless Bayley wins whatever rematch they have.


Bayley may still win in Saudi Arabia. But unless Charlotte goes directly for Bianca in the next month, surely Rhea's got to be hovering around after WarGames?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Yall think THAT was better than the strap match? K lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Is Scarlett under the announce booth? Michael Cole just ejaculated,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578916508344147969


----------



## PavelGaborik

Three absolute stinkers in a row.

Thankfully we still have Riddle/Seth & Edge/Finn


----------



## Seth Grimes

That match was a huge disappointment for me, I thought it'd be one of the best of the night :/

Wrong winner imo I'm so tired of Bianca


----------



## Araragi

That last KOD was nasty. Bayley still have teeth left?


----------



## FriedTofu

So many Bianca haters in this thread but the live crowd loved it. That shot of Bianca climbing up the ladder and the crowd standing up really sold how over she is.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yall think THAT was better than the strap match? K lol


I thought they were both equally awful and am currently doing my best to forget I spent my Saturday night watching them both.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Damn. Everyone shitting on that match and result.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I Quit and I'm guessing Bray time


----------



## Adapting

Araragi said:


> That last KOD was nasty. Bayley still have teeth left?


A few yea.


----------



## FriedTofu

The ladder match was alright besides the dumb double KOD spot for me. Still way better than the strap match.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Everybody's shitting on everything tonight it seems outside of the 6 man.


----------



## troyag93

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yall think THAT was better than the strap match? K lol


Yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This has probably been the worst WWE PPV of the year. Rest of them have been very solid.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Billy gun not invited


----------



## RainmakerV2

PavelGaborik said:


> I thought they were both equally awful and am currently doing my best to forget I spent my Saturday night watching them both.



Just wait for Edges plodding psychology filled 25 min I quit match.


----------



## Adapting

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Billy gun not invited


He's busy scissoring


----------



## Trophies

Hmm rabbit appearing during Edge/Balor or Rollins/Riddle...


----------



## Araragi

I didn't hate that match as much as I thought I would but Damage Control are entering geek territory right now.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Ew…fuck DX in 2022.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Adapting said:


> A few yea.


Sad to see Batista is a methhead now.


----------



## Paul12907

OMG DID EDGE HAVE TO RETIRE? WTF WHY DIDNT THEY MENTION THIS IN A PROMO OR SOMETHING


----------



## FriedTofu

They have to give us Miz vs Gritty to save this PPV.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Dr. Middy said:


> Everybody's shitting on everything tonight it seems outside of the 6 man.


And Scarlett she was definitely worth sitting through that match for



Showstopper said:


> This has probably been the worst WWE PPV of the year. Rest of them have been very solid.


For me it's second after the Elimination Chamber but we still have two more matches left to bring it back at least


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> This has probably been the worst WWE PPV of the year. Rest of them have been very solid.


Nah. The Rumble was probably weaker. You guys were very angry about Elimination Chamber as well.


----------



## sbuch

Anyone else see the white rabbit outside the arena they just showed??


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ThirdMan said:


> Nah. The Rumble was probably weaker. You guys were very angry about Elimination Chamber as well.


I'm talking about the quality of the matches. Not even the results. That was pretty bad. No defending that.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Still holding for a Bray appearance…or a reference.

I will be marking out brahs.


----------



## Seth Grimes

ThirdMan said:


> Nah. The Rumble was probably weaker. You guys were very angry about Elimination Chamber as well.


I'm still genuinely mad about that PPV


----------



## Trophies

sbuch said:


> Anyone else see the white rabbit outside the arena they just showed??


With a shaky camera. Seemed like a found footage horror movie.


----------



## Adapting

Honey Bucket said:


> Still holding for a Bray appearance…or a reference.
> 
> I will be marking out brahs.


There was in the beginning you can't have one after every match.


----------



## Insanityward88

FriedTofu said:


> They have to give us Miz vs Gritty to save this PPV.


Yeah got to send the fans home happy


----------



## NotAllThere

Not used to saying this, but horrible production value by WWE. The music totally overwrote the dialogue on that preview.


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> I'm talking about the quality of the matches. Not even the results. That was pretty bad. No defending that.


The opening match was a banger, though. And while Seth vs Roman was good at the Rumble, it didn't have a very good finish. But we'll see how these last two matches go. I'm sure Seth vs Riddle will be good, and hopefully Edge vs Finn is pretty good.


----------



## FriedTofu

What if it turns out the white rabbit is just stealth marketing for white rabbit candy?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

That damn rabbit again


----------



## Honey Bucket

When did they stop announcing wrestlers weights? Is this a new thing?


----------



## sbuch

Anyone else see the white rabbit outside the arena they just showed??


----------



## Honey Bucket

Adapting said:


> There was in the beginning you can't have one after every match.


Bray appeared already? What?


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> Just wait for Edges plodding psychology filled 25 min I quit match.


It'll be better than the last 3, at least. 

He also looks better physically than Kross, at the age of 87.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Honey Bucket said:


> When did they stop announcing wrestlers weights? Is this a new thing?


Announcing weight hasn't been relevant since Crash Holly in any case


----------



## FriedTofu

lol at the big security guy trying to get out of the shot and failing


----------



## troyag93

Honey Bucket said:


> Still holding for a Bray appearance…


Not on a C list PPV like Extreme Rules.


----------



## ThirdMan

That's certainly a fashion choice for Finn. Heh.


----------



## jds49ers

Demolition!!!!! lmao


----------



## Adapting

Why is he wearing Rhea's ass cheek on his face?


----------



## Blonde

Seth Grimes said:


> I'm still genuinely mad about that PPV


Me too. It’s why there are no mens title matches tonight.


----------



## Trophies

Pretty cool entrance Balor.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Seth Grimes said:


> Announcing weight hasn't been relevant since Crash Holly in any case


All 400lbs of him.


----------



## troyag93

God…… What a geek Finn is


----------



## holyjimmy1974

Anyone notice the purple X in the word prince?


----------



## Dolorian

Huh...ok


----------



## SSG_S

Did Cole just really say "for Edge the numbers game COULD catch up with him tonight" haha, of course they will, there is no way that the rest of the Judgement Day (stupid faction by the way) does not get involved in this match. As shitty as that will be, but there is no way that does not happen.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Seafort

Balor is wearing a gimp mask.


----------



## Adapting

SSG_S said:


> Did Cole just really say "for Edge the numbers game COULD catch up with him tonight" haha, of course they will, there is no way that the rest of the Judgement Day (stupid faction by the way) does not get involved in this match. As shitty as that will be, but there is no way that does not happen.


You think Rhea will have Dominik on a strap?


----------



## MrMeeseeks

So they restyled Kross old gimp mask and gave it to the leader of jobment day


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I see Balor found Dom's gimp mask


----------



## Honey Bucket

SSG_S said:


> Did Cole just really say "for Edge the numbers game COULD catch up with him tonight" haha, of course they will, there is no way that the rest of the Judgement Day (stupid faction by the way) does not get involved in this match. As shitty as that will be, but there is no way that does not happen.


No matter how much the Vince regime is ‘gone’…Michael Cole will always suck.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

PavelGaborik said:


> Nawh, it's still Bliss.
> 
> Scralett is super hot but the cheap, stone looking implants on her chest are ridiculous. Charlotte esque, looks like an 80's porn star.
> 
> 
> Mandy Rose rocks the plastic look better imo.


Nah man it's a mid nineties pornstar mixed with modern instathot look that Scarlett has., Bolt-ons, huge butt, excessively fake lips, boatloads of caked on makeup. That's not to suggest that she is unattractive but it's a very stereotypical look she's got.


----------



## ThirdMan

I kind of wish Finn Balor would work the style he did against Kyle O'Reilly on those TakeOvers against Edge here.


----------



## Insanityward88

SSG_S said:


> Did Cole just really say "for Edge the numbers game COULD catch up with him tonight" haha, of course they will, there is no way that the rest of the Judgement Day (stupid faction by the way) does not get involved in this match. As shitty as that will be, but there is no way that does not happen.


But just like Bianca tonight with Baylee group. Edge will end the judgment day all by himself


----------



## Honey Bucket

Finn is a great worker, but he’s not a ‘leader’ or a vicious psycho. He is too pretty and svelt to be an evil bastard.

Where the fuck is Bray.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Hold the microphone to Balor

"You're a bad fodder Rey!"


----------



## ThirdMan

Finn should just pull out that purple handkerchief hanging out of his ass, and rub it in Edge's face. Edge will almost certainly say, "I QUIT!!!"


----------



## Awareness

I hate to sound like one of those guys, but holy shit Finn you need to make leg day your religion.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Awareness said:


> I genuinely think fake nails and eyelashes looks 100x more trashy than breast implants.


 But the nails and eyelashes far more temporary than a bad set of implants.


----------



## PavelGaborik

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Nah man it's a mid nineties pornstar mixed with modern instathot look that Scarlett has., Bolt-ons, huge butt, excessively fake lips, boatloads of caked on makeup. That's not to suggest that she is unattractive but it's a very stereotypical look she's got.


Eh not much changed from the late 80's through the early 2000's regarding that look. I wouldn't call her ass "huge" by any means though, it looks about average.

She's generic looking compared to others, and her implants are horrible, that's the main point.


----------



## Trophies

If you close your eyes and hear the groaning you get a different type of event.


----------



## ThirdMan

Finn stealing Nikki's ASH's move-set, with the ring apron. He's almost a superhero.


----------



## Honey Bucket

If Edge put the mic to Finn’s face and he blurted out ‘THAT WOULD BE AN ECUMENICAL MATTER’ I would absolutely DIE laughing.


----------



## jds49ers

Crowd seems dead


----------



## ThirdMan

Trophies said:


> If you close your eyes and hear the groaning you get a different type of event.


Extreme (BDSM) Rules


----------



## Dolorian

Is it me or is this ref a bit confused as to when he should put the microphone on the wrestlers? Has lead to some awkward moments.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Fiend attacking Edge I'm guessing


----------



## PavelGaborik

Are they just going to stick a fucking mic in their face every time a single strike/move is landed?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Forget Bray, hire this guy


----------



## Dolorian

PavelGaborik said:


> Are they just going to stick a fucking mic in their face every time a single strike/move is landed?


Yeah that is what I was wondering, the ref seems confused as to when he should be doing that.


----------



## Paul12907

PavelGaborik said:


> Eh not much changed from the late 80's through the early 2000's regarding that look. I wouldn't call her ass "huge" by any means though, it looks about average.
> 
> She's generic looking compared to others, and her implants are horrible, that's the main point.


Because you totally wouldn't be high fiving strangers on the night bus home just because you got to drink the bathwater of such a "Average horrible" girl right


----------



## PavelGaborik

American_Nightmare said:


> Fiend attacking Edge I'm guessing


Why? Edge is already basically a loner with little Rey.


They should save him for the closing


----------



## Araragi




----------



## PavelGaborik

Paul12907 said:


> Because you totally wouldn't be high fiving strangers on the night bus home just because you got to drink the bathwater of such a "Average horrible" girl right


How big of a virgin are you?

Of course I'd smash, there's just a long list of others in the business I'd smash before.

Context is extremely important, try to follow along next time.


----------



## Chris22

C'mon Finn!!!


----------



## American_Nightmare

PavelGaborik said:


> Why? Edge is already basically a longer with little Rey.
> 
> 
> They should save him for the closing


Seems like Brock comes in at the closing for a DC angle


----------



## jds49ers

So who attacks Edge first backstage


----------



## Honey Bucket

PavelGaborik said:


> Are they just going to stick a fucking mic in their face every time a single strike/move is landed?


Roddy Piper did the same thing to Bret and Backlund at WM 11 and it was FUCKING ANNOYING.

‘Whaddya say?’
‘Fuck off!’


----------



## holyjimmy1974

I think no one will say I quit, Bray Wyatt will interfere at some point


----------



## Blonde

Araragi said:


>


Straight off the Maison Margiela runway


----------



## PavelGaborik

American_Nightmare said:


> Seems like Brock comes in at the closing for a DC angle


Oh ffs....


----------



## Paul12907

PavelGaborik said:


> How big of a virgin are you?
> 
> Of course I'd smash, there's just a long list of others in the business I'd smash before.
> 
> Context is extremely important, try to follow along next time.


Think you should understand the concept of virginity before you try to insult someone with it. It's not measured in size champ, its binary.


----------



## Awareness

Paul12907 said:


> Because you totally wouldn't be high fiving strangers on the night bus home just because you got to drink the bathwater of such a "Average horrible" girl right


I can see both sides. Scarlet's aesthetic of having dominatrix-style looks is undoubtedly hot, but she is caked in make-up and the implants are hit-or-miss. I personally don't mind them, I'd rather a girl with implants vs. a girl with natural big tits. At least the implants tend to not look like sad pancakes once they escape.


----------



## FriedTofu

I forgot how irritating I quit matches are with the microphones ask every time.


----------



## Adapting

Michael Cole going crazy will all these blasts from the pasts and shout outs.


----------



## Trophies

I thought Edge stopped himself from going down the steps but...nut shot lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

Araragi said:


>


Looks like a Slipknot mask gone wrong.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Heyman shaking his head backstage, thinking this is what kids these days call EXTREME..haha


----------



## ThirdMan

FriedTofu said:


> I forgot how irritating I quit matches are with the microphones ask every time.


It's a similar issue that Last Man Standing matches have. The awkward pauses.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Balor looks out of place on his own stable, not intimidating at all looking wise and he is not a good promo. The Judgment Day is nothing but a modern day Corre but even the Corre had Wade Barrett promo skills.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

RainmakerV2 said:


> The match was fine. Strap matches are hard to pull off well especially with two hosses. A simple no DQ match probably would have been better. I didn't like the stip from the get.
> 
> 
> Oh well fuck you guys Kross went over im happy @PhenomenalOne11


Strap matches basically always have a "2 star" max because it takes a really intense feud and two extremely game people to make it work. That said it's a match type that is set up for hosses and brawlers. 

The problem is that this wasn't a deeply intense feud, Kross isn't the slapping meat kind of hoss and it had shit finish.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Aww Michael Cole said ‘piss’! He’s probably shitting himself right now.


----------



## FriedTofu

ThirdMan said:


> It's a similar issue that Last Man Standing matches have. The awkward pauses.


Not really. Last man Standing matches have the count to get the crowd involved. The mic stuff is just irritating with the repeated asking of the same question. It's like someone only going for the pinfall every time.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Paul12907 said:


> Think you should understand the concept of virginity before you try to insult someone with it. It's not measured in size champ, its binary.


I recently ran into a dumbass on Wrestleforum who didn't understand the difference between figurative and literal language.

Someday


----------



## PavelGaborik

FriedTofu said:


> I forgot how irritating I quit matches are with the microphones ask every time.


To be fair they usually aren't quite this bad, this has been straight up absurd.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

"I don't quit!"

All JD have to do is play that back, Rock vs Foley style and remove the word "don't"


----------



## FriedTofu

That ass shot of Finn. WWE doing fan service tonight.


----------



## troyag93




----------



## ThirdMan

FriedTofu said:


> Not really. Last man Standing matches have the count to get the crowd involved. The mic stuff is just irritating with the repeated asking of the same question. It's like someone only going for the pinfall every time.


Fair enough. but constant eight and nine counts can be pretty tedious, when it's clear as day that something isn't a finish.


----------



## FriedTofu

PavelGaborik said:


> To be fair they usually aren't quite this bad, this has been straight up absurd.


It has been like this for a while. Think this trend started around the Cena matches and stayed in this format.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Ripley doing what she does best handcuff her dudes


----------



## Adapting

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Ripley doing what she does best handcuff her dudes


All she needs is a strap and it's over.


----------



## Dolorian

Papi got the keys


----------



## PavelGaborik

Oh yay, another woman getting involved in a match whent they aren't allowed to be hit back....how refreshing


----------



## ThirdMan

Rhea should threaten to show Edge her and Dom's sex tape.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Cuff me Rhea


----------



## troyag93

Michael Cole is annoying tonight


----------



## PavelGaborik

FriedTofu said:


> It has been like this for a while. Think this trend started around the Cena matches and stayed in this format.


Brutal, glad I have skipped for the most part.


----------



## SSG_S

Edge handcuffed to the rope is really a stupid way for this match to go. Was a pretty good match up until that point, not even over yet but this is f*cking dumb


----------



## Adapting

Dominik went from 619 to 69 with Rhea. He's come a long way.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Major spoilers for tonight’s main event 


Spoiler


----------



## Missionary Chief

I want my money back!


----------



## Trophies

Cole having a stroke over there.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Are we supposed to take Dom seriously and forget the fact that he got overpowered and bullied by a woman multiple times a month ago?


----------



## Blonde

troyag93 said:


> View attachment 135403


Is that Belair?


----------



## Seth Grimes

Great job by Cole this match


----------



## Adapting

Wait I'm down for this Rhea vs Beth HOLD THE PHONE.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I like this Cole better. Sounds more enthusiastic.


----------



## Honey Bucket

lol I gotta say…through gritted teeth…

Michael Cole has been amazing in this match. His reaction to Dominic attacking Rey was fantastic. Well played sir!


----------



## Dolorian

Rhea vs Beth!


----------



## jds49ers

That was a great spear by Beth


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rhea/Beth would probably be the best women's feud in the business if they do it right.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Rhea has a huge ass.


----------



## Blonde

Rhea vs. Beth needs to happen ASAP


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Serpico Jones said:


> Rhea has a huge ass.


----------



## Trophies

Lmao Cole is awesome.


----------



## ThirdMan

Rhhodes said:


> Rhea vs. Beth needs to happen ASAP


Beth gonna collect that sweet Saudi money.


----------



## Dolorian

Showstopper said:


> Rhea/Beth would probably be the best women's feud in the business if they do it right.


It would be amazing for sure, they can go all out in a very physical match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

He kicked Dom in the nuts and pie-faced him.  Crowd is on fire right now.


----------



## Adapting

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## FriedTofu

Dominik Mysterio really saved this faction. Who would have thought of that?


----------



## Dolorian

Rhea is amazing.


----------



## Araragi

Cole is really on one right now but it can't save this slog of a match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Damn. That picked up big time.


----------



## ThirdMan

Wow. Balor's actually gonna go over.


----------



## Trophies

Is Rey dead?


----------



## troyag93

Have Edge say I Quit here is smart


----------



## MrMeeseeks

FriedTofu said:


> Dominik Mysterio really saved this faction. Who would have thought of that?


He didn't save anything they're still pathetic with him even more so actually


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lmao....wow

fuck this show


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

The Judgement Day is so bad. Why are they wasting Edge with this. The amount of piped in noise for this match is insane. Epic fail.


----------



## ThirdMan

ThirdMan said:


> Beth gonna collect that sweet Saudi money.


OK, might have to wait for the Rumble, or Mania, after that Conchairto.


----------



## Adapting

Beth is dead.


----------



## jds49ers

That was a great way to end that match.


----------



## sbuch

Damn that spot always gets me


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That was great. Show has picked up huge.


----------



## Awareness

Fantastic heel work.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

This is so bad. I really thought this would get better with Triple H booking. the piped in noise is hard to watch with.


----------



## Blonde

Rhea is a GOAT


----------



## SSG_S

stupid ending for the I quit match. This started out as a great Pay per View, but now just stupid. 1 match out of 5 so far worth anything. Tip, what the hell? The last 4 matches should have been held in a 40 seat Elks Lodge.


----------



## sailord

Really enjoyed that match


----------



## PavelGaborik

I've had enough of this shit show, hope you guys can manage to get some enjoyment out of this mess, because I just can't.


----------



## Trophies

Good booking. Only way to get Edge to say I Quit.


----------



## Chris22

He said I Quit and they did it anyways. Amazing! I'm so glad Finn won!


----------



## Dolorian

That was a very good ending and great heel work by Rhea. Love it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Great stuff.


----------



## AlexPizzi

That match was awesome! Cole was on one during that commentary


----------



## Dr. Middy

This whole thing actually ruled. All of the interference was great, Beth getting involved was awesome, and Rhea killing her anyway even after the finish was the perfect heel move. 

Crowd has been hot for the last like 10 minutes. 

And Cole going ballistic was hilarious.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Great ending.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Trophies said:


> Good booking. Only way to get Edge to say I Quit.


Lol but why does Finn need to go over? That faction is garbage.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great ending to the match.


----------



## SSG_S

Rhhodes said:


> Rhea is a GOAT


She looks like a Goat


----------



## Honey Bucket

Judgment Day looking like demonic beasts. This is very encouraging, they looked like killers tonight. Good job all round.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

This has been a very sub par PPV. I really thought Triple H would be a fresh start for the company.


----------



## RainmakerV2

So I'm not sure why they would go back to Rollins for Bray off the get and he obviously has no reason to go after Riddle....



Are we getting swerved?


----------



## troyag93

@RainmakerV2 Your boy Kross had his first big PPV Match and end up with having the worst match on the entire Card. Very impressive


----------



## Trophies

I really hope the booking of Charlotte is different under Triple H.


----------



## PavelGaborik

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> This has been a very sub par PPV. I really thought Triple H would be a fresh start for the company.


If Vince or Tony Khan booked that match it would be labeled a cluster fuck mess.


----------



## Honey Bucket

RainmakerV2 said:


> So I'm not sure why they would go back to Rollins for Bray off the get and he obviously has no reason to go after Riddle....
> 
> 
> 
> Are we getting swerved?


Bray going after Riddle to get to Randy is a possibility.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Actually a good match imo. Upped the level of the feud by doing that to Beth. Seen what Dominik was willing to do to his father. Rhea looking smart with the cuffs and overall got Judgment Day a win that they need.


----------



## RainmakerV2

troyag93 said:


> @RainmakerV2 Your boy Kross had his first big PPV Match and end up with having the worst match on the entire Card. Very impressive



It was not worse than Liv vs. Ronda lmao


----------



## KingofKings1524

No Wyatt tonight I assume.


----------



## NotAllThere

That was a good way to keep that feud going and ramp it up. Would love to see Beth and Rhea go at it.


----------



## TheMenace

Does Edge form a stable with Styles & Ricochet now?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I was wrong. Thought Bray would show up vs JD.

I guess we get a repeat of this


----------



## troyag93

RainmakerV2 said:


> So I'm not sure why they would go back to Rollins for Bray off the get and he obviously has no reason to go after Riddle....
> 
> 
> 
> Are we getting swerved?


He’s not on the show. IDK why you guys thought Bray was showing up at a C list PPV.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Showstopper said:


> Rhea/Beth would probably be the best women's feud in the business if they do it right.


Rhea is looking great right now, they REALLY need her in the title picture


----------



## FriedTofu

Here's hoping HHH is going to put over his boy Finn and Judgement Day even more on Monday with the DX night thing.


----------



## Serpico Jones

What is the point of this shit already?


----------



## RapShepard

Enjoyed the PPV besides Liv and Ronda. Bianca and Bayley was clunky at times too


----------



## SSG_S

Miz going to sleep is the best part of the show after the 1st match 3:38 in... that' really pretty sad.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lmao Gritty ~!


----------



## Trophies

Lol Gritty with his revenge.


----------



## RainmakerV2

troyag93 said:


> He’s not on the show. IDK why you guys thought Bray was showing up at a C list PPV.



I don't like Bray so Idgaf lmao I think it would be hilarious if he didnt show up. But he has a huge weirdo cult following that are tuning in specifically to see him tonight. That's undeniable.


----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I was wrong. Thought Bray would show up vs JD.
> 
> I guess we get a repeat of this


For @Showstopper 's sake, let's hope it doesn't go down exactly like that. Heh.


----------



## Adapting

Gritty with the dub


----------



## Blonde

Seth Grimes said:


> Rhea is looking great right now, they REALLY need her in the title picture


Not at this point because Belair will just beat her. My hope right now is Becky taking the belt off Ronda soon and Rhea winning the rumble to challenge Becky.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ThirdMan said:


> For @Showstopper 's sake, let's hope it doesn't go down exactly like that. Heh.


Haha. Very seriously doubt it does.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> Enjoyed the PPV besides Liv and Ronda. Bianca and Bayley was clunky at times too


You enjoyed Drew/Kross? I thought it was pretty dreadful, along with the ladder match.


----------



## Stellar

Overall Extreme Rules PLE has been fun. Liked how the I Quit match played out.... Had to use Beth to get Edge to say the words and then still slammed her head between chairs. Good heel stuff.


----------



## Insanityward88

FriedTofu said:


> Here's hoping HHH is going to put over his boy Finn and Judgement Day even more on Monday with the DX night thing.


We both know that DX is getting a visit by the bloodline instead


----------



## Adapting

Bro this match is about to be crazyyyyy


----------



## Awareness

You now remember the Lion's Den match.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Is there a specific reason people are expecting Bray to night, or is it just that this teasing has went on for so long it has to end soon?


----------



## Honey Bucket

There’s a reason why Riddle and Rollins are headlining…please let there be more White Rabbit shenanigans.

Not even asking for a Bray appearance, just the song ‘White Rabbit’ being played while Riddle stands victorious will give me goosebumps.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Everything these two have done has been awesome, so this match should be great.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Is Bray seriously not showing up again tonight? It's been quite some time, not going to lie the interest has already begun to wane, if he doesn't show up again tonight I'll have to catch it on YouTube down the line.


----------



## AliFrazier100

I've been flipping back and forth with a baseball game. Was the White Rabbit revealed yet?

Edit: Read some posts here, guess not.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> You enjoyed Drew/Kross? I thought it was pretty dreadful, along with the ladder match.


Yeah it was solid. Not something I'm suggesting folk watch for years to come. But not something I feel I wasted 20 minutes on. It built up a new heel and keep an established face strong. Solid.


----------



## floyd2386

WrestleFAQ said:


> Is there a specific reason people are expecting Bray to night, or is it just that this teasing has went on for so long it has to end soon?


Today's date showed up a few times in the vignettes.


----------



## RainmakerV2

WrestleFAQ said:


> Is there a specific reason people are expecting Bray to night, or is it just that this teasing has went on for so long it has to end soon?



I mean the last tease yesterday said "tomorrow night". Like I said, I don't care but I cant deny he has a huge following that's only tuning in for him tonight and it would be pretty lame for them if nothing happened.


----------



## Adapting

Rhodes gotta do one of these fight pit matches when he comes back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

They still have plenty of time debut Bray if he doesn't return tonight. I think that plays a factor, too. We'll see.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lmao is that Ariel Helwani hyping the main event? 


Of all peoplpe lol


----------



## ThirdMan

Rhhodes said:


> Not at this point because Belair will just beat her. My hope right now is Becky taking the belt off Ronda soon and Rhea winning the rumble to challenge Becky.


Rhea will obviously be a women's singles champion again. They just need to build more and more equity with the crowd for her over time. Despite their somewhat campy nature, this Judgment Day stuff seems to actually be benefitting her overall. So yeah, give it a bit more time before pulling the trigger. Because she wasn't quite ready for a main-roster title run the first time.


----------



## Insanityward88

Rhhodes said:


> Not at this point because Belair will just beat her. My hope right now is Becky taking the belt off Ronda soon and Rhea winning the rumble to challenge Becky.


Yeah cause Rhea is still 8 in the pecking order behind Aska and Bliss and the 5 horsewoman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Jesus. Cormier got fat as fuck.


----------



## Adapting

I don't see Bray coming. Brock comes out and confronts Cormier almost guaranteed.


----------



## FreshlyLazy

The “I Quit” Match started off slow, but damn did it deliver. Cole’s commentary and the crowd’s buy-in added a lot to the match. Such great storytelling with each piece of interference. This really pushed Judgment Day to the next level and showed what horrific acts they’re capable of.

I hope to see a No Holds Barred match between Ripley/Phoenix one day.


----------



## Magicman38

So Riddle needs to win right? Can’t have 2 heel wins like this to ends the show right?


----------



## Adapting

Showstopper said:


> Jesus. Cormier got fat as fuck.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> Yeah it was solid. Not something I'm suggesting folk watch for years to come. But not something I feel I wasted 20 minutes on. It built up a new heel and keep an established face strong. Solid.


Eh, we certainly have different taste, I was bored to death and there wasn't much story telling to go with it either. 

Hope Kross gets back to his Impact physique, because he looked super bloated and out of breath tonight.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Crying carl Winslow reffing the match


----------



## troyag93

Showstopper said:


> Jesus. Cormier got fat as fuck.


Always been heavy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

troyag93 said:


> Always been heavy
> 
> View attachment 135405


Yes. But this fat?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Showstopper said:


> Jesus. Cormier got fat as fuck.


Hes been fat as fuck since he returned to heavyweight half a decade or so ago.


----------



## Chris22

Bron Breakker


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Showstopper said:


> They still have plenty of time debut Bray if he doesn't return tonight. I think that plays a factor, too. We'll see.


HIAC and cage matches have always had monster debuts and returns. Kane and Big Show's debuts for example. Taker and Kane have interfered in them too, so I guess it would make sense if he cut through the ring.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Adapting said:


> I don't see Bray coming. Brock comes out and confronts Cormier almost guaranteed.


I don’t see Bray appearing, but an answer to the clue from SD would make sense. Whoever is behind it has eluded to something tonight.


----------



## Mutant God

I'm guessing maybe Riddle represents the rabbit: being beaten by Judgment Club, _Feed Your Head_ meaning,


----------



## Insanityward88

Seth RVD jobber to the stars is here


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Seth got the RVD gear


----------



## Trophies

Rollins wearing fairly normal shit tonight lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wow. Seth never wears blue gear. Glad to see it, finally.


----------



## Dolorian

Let's go Rollins, stomp the nail polish off this muppet.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

RainmakerV2 said:


> It was not worse than Liv vs. Ronda lmao


Low bar, and it BARELY cleared it. 

That being said the strap match was slow, boring, lacked intensity and had a terrible finish that made Kross look like a geek who can't win without his bimbo helping him


----------



## FriedTofu

Chris22 said:


> Bron Breakker


Bron is the white rabbit.


----------



## Blonde

ThirdMan said:


> Rhea will obviously be a women's singles champion again. They just need to build more and more equity with the crowd for her over time. Despite their somewhat campy nature, this Judgment Day stuff seems to actually be benefitting her overall. So yeah, give it a bit more time before pulling the trigger. Because she wasn't quite ready for a main-roster title run the first time.


She was as ready as Bianca was, though with her winning it with a 2 week build up could help if she just went on a killing spree after. Right now though, Super BelCena will just beat all the judgment day members who interfere on Rhea’s behalf 4 on 1.


----------



## Mutant God

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Seth got the RVD gear


Extreme Rulez, in Philly, it makes sense


----------



## Adapting

The ref gonna need an elevator to get to the top part of this cage.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Nice to see Abdullah The Butcher get a ref job.

I KID


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

troyag93 said:


> He’s not on the show. IDK why you guys thought Bray was showing up at a C list PPV.


Yeah for the majority of the last 18 months of his original run with the company they could barely get him to show up at all.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

FriedTofu said:


> Bron is the white rabbit.


33 and 1/3 chance


----------



## PavelGaborik

Showstopper said:


> Yes. But this fat?


Yes.

Outside of his LHW run he's also been obese, even when he was champion :


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*They are officially teasing Liv Morgan joining Bray Wyatt:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578940128784883714*


----------



## AliFrazier100

I guess Bray is closing the show.


----------



## troyag93

Only shit! He throw him into the wall. Lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Riddle actually did that move in MMA


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Eh, we certainly have different taste, I was bored to death and there wasn't much story telling to go with it either.
> 
> Hope Kross gets back to his Impact physique, because he looked super bloated and out of breath tonight.


It be like that


----------



## ThirdMan

Rhhodes said:


> She was as ready as Bianca was, though with her winning it with a 2 week build up could help if she just went on a killing spree after. Right now though, Super BelCena will just beat all the judgment day members who interfere on Rhea’s behalf 4 on 1.


No. They had Bianca working a bunch of Main Event matches to get reps in (familiarity) with main roster talent, and she had time to build equity with the main-roster audience. Rhea was just thrown in there with no build and no story, and not a ton of experience with Vince's highly-scripted promos. But whatever, she found her groove, on the main-roster, over time.

(She was comfortable in NXT, but those matches tend to be more heavily choreographed, beat-for-beat, than main roster ones, so the talent's more protected.)


----------



## Blonde

Riddle’s nasty feet, nasty gear and nasty nail polish is so fucking annoying.


----------



## Mutant God

Hey they have cage sides on the 2nd Floor, were one step closer to the Triple Cage.


----------



## Seth Grimes

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *They are officially teasing Liv Morgan joining Bray Wyatt:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578940128784883714*


Now she can finally complete her BTEC Alexa Bliss cosplay


----------



## Jbardo37

Crowd is flat.


----------



## Adapting

Jbardo37 said:


> Crowd is flat.


Crowd is flat, the ref is fat.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Bray going after Riddle makes sense now I think about it. A friend of Orton, who sent him packing.


----------



## Awareness

That was a Shawn Michaels endorsed on-the-mark superkick there.


----------



## Honey Bucket

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *They are officially teasing Liv Morgan joining Bray Wyatt:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578940128784883714*


I may be dense, but this looks nothing to do with Bray?


----------



## PavelGaborik

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *They are officially teasing Liv Morgan joining Bray Wyatt:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578940128784883714*


Wtf?

It didn't work with Alexa Bliss, so let's try it with a less hot, less talented version?

Fucking idiots if they go this route.

Let Bray do his own thing


----------



## FriedTofu

Crowd just want the white rabbit reveal.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Jbardo37 said:


> Crowd is flat.


This is why it makes no sense to read spoilers and dirtsheets. They're getting a great feud here with a match that we know will deliver, and they're only giving a fuck if Wyatt appears


----------



## Adapting

Honey Bucket said:


> I may be dense, but this looks nothing to do with Bray?


Uh hello?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Bray going after Riddle makes sense now I think about it. A friend of Orton, who sent him packing.


Because if we need to see anything down the line it's MORE Wyatt vs Orton shitfests, they just have ZERO chemistry.


----------



## Mutant God

Hey the ref wasn't even looking at Riddle while counting him


----------



## KingofKings1524

This is fucking awesome. HHH testing some waters here and it’s working.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Because if we need to see anything down the line it's MORE Wyatt vs Orton shitfests, they just have ZERO chemistry.


Well it's either that or Seth again lol. I was hoping it was a new family to feud with JD.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

White rabbit is daniel cormier's favorite lindt chocolate. 

There that's teh reveal.


----------



## ThirdMan

Seth Grimes said:


> This is why it makes no sense to read spoilers and dirtsheets. They're getting a great feud here with a match that we know will deliver, and they're only giving a fuck if Wyatt appears


Yeah, same thing happened when Kenny Omega and Christian worked a world-title match on PPV in AEW. Everyone was just waiting for Bryan Danielson (and perhaps Adam Cole) to show up, and weren't fully engaged with the match on display.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Adapting said:


> Uh hello?


Yes I am fully aware…but Liv didn’t say anything. Am I missing something?


----------



## Trophies

Rollins likes the view.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rollins is crazy over.


----------



## Adapting

Honey Bucket said:


> Yes I am fully aware…but Liv didn’t say anything. Am I missing something?


Nah, she didn't you ain't tripping lol.


----------



## Seth Grimes

This is actually a really good cage design to be honest


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Well it's either that or Seth again lol. I was hoping it was a new family to feud with JD.


Still not great directions.


----------



## Dolorian

Crowd all quiet because they are hunting for the rabbit...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DAMN!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Really good match, crowd fucking sucks.


----------



## Adapting

Graves sounds like he's about to shit himself.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Still not great directions.


Short term feud maybe.


----------



## Missionary Chief

Cornier was a huge waste of money. What a cheese-dick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is fucking fun.


----------



## SSG_S

would love to see and RKO from the top


----------



## Blonde

Riddle really isn’t over lmao can we stop kidding ourselves


----------



## Jbardo37

This is the prime example of a good match hurt badly by lack of crowd engagement.


----------



## ThirdMan

Uh-oh, they're spamming finishers now. It's Roman/Brock version 2.0.

(I kid, I kid.)


----------



## Dolorian

Rollins about to do a superplewx to falcon arrow from up there


----------



## Dr. Middy

This is pretty good, but if you watched the other two Fight Pit matches it's different. Seth's not exactly a violent, more gritty type wrestler than Timothy Thatcher or even Ciampa were, where this stip worked because the overall match was a lot more ground based and brutal, think a lot more striking, submissions, and the like.


----------



## Adapting

Riddle is FUCKING NUTS.


----------



## jds49ers

Seth sounds like he is dying


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Awareness

I felt that.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Missionary Chief said:


> Cornier was a huge waste of money. What a cheese-dick.


Are they seriously going to have him feud with Brock? I loved DC as a fighter, but he doesn't have the look or personality to be a Pro Wrestler...


----------



## Honey Bucket

Okay that looked like it HURT. Ouch.


----------



## Trophies

Geez Riddle


----------



## Seth Grimes

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHyeahAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHmyeahAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Mutant God

Dr. Middy said:


> This is pretty good, but if you watched the other two Fight Pit matches it's different. Seth's not exactly a violent, more gritty type wrestler than Timothy Thatcher or even Ciampa were, where this stip worked because the overall match was a lot more ground based and brutal, think a lot more striking, submissions, and the like.


Also, it was pretty dark in both matches not in a well lit arena with thousands of people lol


----------



## Dolorian

Uff


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Rhhodes said:


> Riddle really isn’t over lmao can we stop kidding ourselves


He was pretty over six months ago. Then Randy got hurt(Riddle talks about him too much still) and Riddle rarely wins anything it's bound to affect things.


----------



## keithf40

Wtf with this counting. Does wwe think we are all morons? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

Dr. Middy said:


> This is pretty good, but if you watched the other two Fight Pit matches it's different. Seth's not exactly a violent, more gritty type wrestler than Timothy Thatcher or even Ciampa were, where this stip worked because the overall match was a lot more ground based and brutal, think a lot more striking, submissions, and the like.


No, it's definitely not on the level of that match, or many others, but it's still a quality match that I'm enjoying quite a lot.

In a night full of duds, just enjoy it.


----------



## Adapting

LET EM KNOW BROOOOOOOO


----------



## jds49ers

Quick ending there


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rollins to win the US Title on Monday Night then.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Awful match. Hate the concept. If I wanted to watch UFC I'd watch a shoot fight not this.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Ight get to the fuckery


----------



## Trophies

What the hell...that was abrupt. Not much suspense there.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Huh, wtf just happened?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Terrible finish.


----------



## Jbardo37

Disappointing match, mainly cos the crowd fucking sucked.


----------



## ThirdMan

Seth be like, "Whatever, I'm winning the US title on Monday anyways."


----------



## Dolorian

Did they call an audible with the ending? Seemed abrupt.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Oh shit!


----------



## Snake Plissken

YES BRAY!


----------



## Blonde

MonkasaurusRex said:


> He was pretty over six months ago. Then Randy got hurt(Riddle talks about him too much still) and Riddle rarely wins anything it's bound to affect things.


Dude, Rollins lost every PLE for 1.5 years outside of survivor series elimination match and the Clash match and he’s more over than Riddle. Riddle just sucks. Even though he’s legit, his presentation is that of a jobber.


----------



## jds49ers

Playing like they dont know they are on the air lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Rollins puts someone over AGAIN


----------



## Mainboy

Ohbshittttt


----------



## Mutant God

Seth sure of made a bigger deal with the tapping like slamming his hands on the mat.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

He’s baaaack!!!!


----------



## Mainboy

That pop


----------



## Trophies

IS HE HERE?!?


----------



## Araragi

I hope DC's fat ass rewatches this so he can see how sloppy he's looking out here. Either that or he'll just never tuck his shirt in again.


----------



## jds49ers

They are all people!


----------



## Mutant God

Elias learned a new song.


----------



## troyag93

Wow he actually is here


----------



## Dr. Middy

PavelGaborik said:


> No, it's definitely not on the level of that match, or many others, but it's still a quality match that I'm enjoying quite a lot.
> 
> In a night full of duds, just enjoy it.


I did enjoy it to an extent, but this just felt like a normal match with a platform to jump off of. It was alright in the end but it didn't live up to what I kinda wanted out of it.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Great to see Bray back after a poor show...but why the fuck are you having Seth lose clean to Matt Riddle of all people before inevitably feuding with Bray?

Such awful booking.


----------



## Mainboy

Push him to the max


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PavelGaborik said:


> Great to see Bray back after a poor show...but why the fuck are you having Seth lose clean to Matt Riddle of all people before inevitably feuding with Bray?
> 
> Such awful booking.


He's not feuding with Bray anytime soon, if ever. Seth himself confirmed that in an interview earlier this week.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

this is the cringiest shit ever


----------



## Blonde

PavelGaborik said:


> Great to see Bray back after a poor show...but why the fuck are you having Seth lose clean to Matt Riddle of all people before inevitably feuding with Bray?
> 
> Such awful booking.


Lol Seth must have really pissed someone off backstage.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Congrats @Chelsea *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Honey Bucket said:


> I may be dense, but this looks nothing to do with Bray?


*Bray's old catchphrase in the Wyatt Family was "We're here." Liv is showing signs of possession, like Alexa Bliss before joining Bray.*


----------



## PavelGaborik

Showstopper said:


> He's not feuding with Bray anytime soon, if ever. Seth himself confirmed that in an interview earlier this week.


Then why is he debuting right after the match randomly? lolol


----------



## Snake Plissken

BRAY


----------



## Mainboy

That fucking pop


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PavelGaborik said:


> Then why is he debuting right after the match randomly? lolol


You answered your own question. AFTER the match, not during it. It's a separate segment. Went on after they got Riddle and Rollins out of there.


----------



## Mutant God

Roman just randomly comes out and Superman Punches him in the face lol.


----------



## Chan Hung

Least he isn't the Fiend, thank God


----------



## troyag93

Fans will turn on him by Winter.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

If Bray really wants to freak us out, he should bring Luke Harper out with him. Now that would be a real 'holy shit!' moment.


----------



## jds49ers

I mean cool, but weird return at the end of a PPV


----------



## Honey Bucket

BRAY JUST STOLE THE FUCKING SHOW

YESSSS


----------



## Trophies

BRAY IS BACK

I think he's gonna be fairly normal this time too.


----------



## sbuch

Debuts at 1111 lol but so happy we just get Wyatt 6 for now


----------



## Awareness

Wrestlecrap


----------



## BlissLynch

Geezus never have I seen a more massive crowd reaction to a returning star.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

This man came back and might have outpopped CM Punk lmaoooooo I'm weak


----------



## PavelGaborik

Showstopper said:


> You answered your own question. AFTER the match, not during it. It's a separate segment. Went on after they got Riddle and Rollins out of there.


It felt completely completely and totally clustered, it literally interrupted the post match celebration, so to say they were separate is not accurate, they most certainly overlapped one another. 

Weird timing, I would've liked to have seen Bray debut with some sort of angle, even if the groundwork was slight.


----------



## RapShepard

Fun PPV though this type of PPV shows why AEW has a benefit with using blood.


----------



## Blonde

WrestleFAQ said:


> If Bray really wants to freak us out, he should bring Luke Harper out with him. Now that would be a real 'holy shit!' moment.


How are you not banned already


----------



## [The_Game]

He’s got the wholee world in his handss!


----------



## God Movement

Bray is a big star. Glad Triple H brought him back.

He has a rare quality... it's called knowing how to present yourself. Not many superstars know how to do that.


----------



## floyd2386

Honey Bucket said:


> BRAY JUST STOLE THE FUCKING SHOW
> 
> YESSSS


This show wasn't that hard to steal other than the opening match.


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> You answered your own question. AFTER the match, not during it. It's a separate segment. Went on after they got Riddle and Rollins out of there.


Yeah, it's better that they build intrigue as to who he's going to feud with, rather than giving it all away here. Builds anticipation for RAW (and/or SD).


----------



## Honey Bucket

Holy shit, that was amazing. The camera pans, the mask, and Bray REMOVING THE MASK and keeping the lantern.

I FUCKING LOVE IT


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

That door shut with the white light was straight out of Hellraiser


----------



## Magicman38

Bray is back. And he better be a Babyface now cause he got massive cheers. Have him show up on Raw and give Judgement Day a couple Sister Abigails.


----------



## Insanityward88

Rhhodes said:


> Lol Seth must have really pissed someone off backstage.


lol he is feuding for the us title on raw and won the last 2 matches with Ridder he is fine


----------



## RainmakerV2

It was kind of awkward. Did DC and Riddle just run off in fear so a door could magically be placed there or?....lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PavelGaborik said:


> It felt completely completely and totally clustered, it literally interrupted the post match celebration, so to say they were separate is not accurate, they most certainly overlapped one another.
> 
> Weird timing, I would've liked to have seen Bray debut with some sort of angle, even if the groundwork was slight.


Not really. They easily could've debuted him either during the actual match, or right after it when either Riddle or Rollins were still out there. They showed Riddle, showed Rollins, and that was literally it for them. It was separate, but I'm guessing they were running short on time, so it felt like it was one second to the next and was, due to time. They gotta time that shit alittle better.


----------



## PavelGaborik

TyAbbotSucks said:


> This man came back and might have outpopped CM Punk lmaoooooo I'm weak


C'mon man, why do people have to post this stupid shit?

It was a really good reaction by WWE standards, but it was nowhere near that level, nor Danielsons, nor Adam Cole's from a year ago. 

It's really not fair to compare reactions considering modern day WWE crowds are quite lame in general.


----------



## [The_Game]

Thank god bray took that mask off haha. So good to see him back! In terms of the whole show, I enjoyed the main event and Wyatt’s return right at the end!


----------



## KingofKings1524

Holy fuck that was cool. Welcome back, Bray.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Rhhodes said:


> Dude, Rollins lost every PLE for 1.5 years outside of survivor series elimination match and the Clash match and he’s more over than Riddle. Riddle just sucks. Even though he’s legit, his presentation is that of a jobber.


Rollins also spent a lot of time as fairly heavily protected act. He's been a made guy for years and as such will always get bumped back up when they need him to be(plus he's been pretty entertaining for the last year) Riddle was just finding his groove on the main roster and often booked like a goof.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578947228026441728


----------



## ThirdMan

RapShepard said:


> Fun PPV though this type of PPV shows why AEW has a benefit with using blood.


WWE under-uses blood, AEW overuses it to the point that it doesn't mean anything anymore. Having some less-than-ideal "extreme" stips (strap and I Quit match) hampered this show more than a lack of blood.


----------



## Araragi

Very mid show but at least it ended strong.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Trophies said:


> BRAY IS BACK
> 
> I think he's gonna be fairly normal this time too.


THIS is the crucial aspect.

He shed the mask. He has the lantern. The Fiend is DEAD.

BRAY is back. Holy fuck I am pumped.


----------



## FreshlyLazy

That was such a creepy, captivating segment. I’m so excited Bray Wyatt’s back on TV!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Showstopper said:


> Not really. They easily could've debuted him either during the actual match, or right after it when either Riddle or Rollins were still out there. They showed Riddle, showed Rollins, and that was literally it for them. It was separate, but I'm guessing they were running short on time, so it felt like it was one second to the next and was, due to time. They gotta time that shit alittle better.


No it wasn't, Riddle and DC were literally still on the fucking ramp with the camera literally directly focused on them when the music hit for Christ sakes. 

In what world is that separate, and to a lesser extent, where the fuck did they run off to? LOL


----------



## The Main Headliner

That was one of the best returns I’ve ever seen


----------



## Blonde

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Rollins also spent a lot of time as fairly heavily protected act. He's been a made guy for years and as such will always get bumped back up when they need him to be(plus he's been pretty entertaining for the last year) Riddle was just finding his groove on the main roster and often booked like a goof.


Riddle isn’t booked like a goof. His presentation is a goof, which is his choice. I enjoyed all the Clerks movies but this guy is extremely annoying.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Michael Cole jumped up like somebody really got decapitated right in front of him 😆😆😆

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578947628477214720*


----------



## KingofKings1524

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578947228026441728


it pains me to like this, but it’s true. HHH about to bring us into a new era.


----------



## Jbardo37

That was cool and so glad it looks like the end of the Fiend crap. Sounds like a disappointing PPV overall though. I guess only the opener is worth me going back and watching?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PavelGaborik said:


> No it wasn't, Riddle and DC were literally still on the fucking ramp with the camera literally directly focused on them when the music hit for Christ sakes.
> 
> In what world is that separate, and to a lesser extent, where the fuck did they run off to? LOL


After the showed both guys after the match, the entire rest of the show was dedicated to Bray. I have no idea what you're talking about. If it had anything to do with Riddle, they would've deubted him during the match to attack Riddle. They did not do that.

Sometimes, I really don't know with this place.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578947210825588736


----------



## NotAllThere

Looked like a history of Bray Wyatt at the end, kind of leaves everything wide open for what he is when he comes back.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> Very mid show but at least it ended strong.


*Now to watch Queen's Quest take your f** titles. 







*


----------



## FriedTofu

The panning to the different costumed characters was kinda lame. But the reveal was really cool with the mask off.


----------



## Honey Bucket

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578947210825588736


That pop when he removed the mask just fucking gives me goosebumps.

What a fucking return, and he didn’t even get in the ring.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Showstopper said:


> Not really. They easily could've debuted him either during the actual match, or right after it when either Riddle or Rollins were still out there. They showed Riddle, showed Rollins, and that was literally it for them. It was separate, but I'm guessing they were running short on time, so it felt like it was one second to the next and was, due to time. They gotta time that shit alittle better.


Does Peacock have a strict schedule to adhere to?


----------



## ThirdMan

FriedTofu said:


> The panning to the different costumed characters was kinda lame. But the reveal was really cool with the mask off.


Someone frowning on "audience participation". Tsk, tsk.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

The king of wrestle crap is back, yeah....

I hope Goldberg has one more spear in him and sent him back to irrelevancy where The Fiend character belongs.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Really enjoyed the main event, Bray debut was solid.


Opener/Edge Finn were okay...the rest was awful.


Pretty mediocre - poor show as a whole, but I'm down to tune in slightly more for Bray now.


----------



## American_Nightmare

May be the best booked return in quite some time


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Does Peacock have a strict schedule to adhere to?


Not sure. But these shows are on PPV, too.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Showstopper said:


> After the showed both guys after the match, the entire rest of the show was dedicated to Bray. *I have no idea what you're talking about. If it had anything to do with Riddle, they would've deubted him during the match to attack Riddle. * They did not do that.
> 
> Sometimes, I really don't know with this place.


What are you talking about? I'm literally saying the camera was completely focused on Riddle and DC on the ramp, when suddenly blackness hit and completely cut off the "closing" segment and you're sitting here blatantly lying that there was no overlap. 

There very clearly was an overlap, nobody is denying that Bray had his own segment, I'm merely pointing out that the Bray segment visibly overlapped the closing of the match and it felt awkward and clustered.

It's really not that complex, truly.


----------



## ThirdMan

Mixed bag of a show overall, but it started and ended well, and they delivered on the production-value with Bray's return.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PavelGaborik said:


> What are you talking about? I'm literally saying the camera was completely focused on Riddle and DC on the ramp, when suddenly blackness hit and completely cut off the "closing" segment and you're sitting here blatantly lying that there was no overlap.
> 
> There very clearly was an overlap, nobody is denying that Bray had his own segment, I'm merely pointing out that the Bray segment visibly overlapped the closing of the match and it felt awkward and clustered.
> 
> It's really not that complex, truly.


Oh ok, yeah, that I can agree with. I just think it was due to a fuck-up/lack of time thing, though.


----------



## Dolorian

FriedTofu said:


> The panning to the different costumed characters was kinda lame. But the reveal was really cool with the mask off.


It felt unnecessary specially if you are going to show those characters "dead" in the broken down funhouse and the panning to the Fiend in the crowd confused the audience because they believed that was the reveal. Would have been better to just pan to the mask in the announce table and then to the door and the brief clip.


----------



## FriedTofu

ThirdMan said:


> Someone frowning on "audience participation". Tsk, tsk.


I've outgrown my power rangers phase.  Don't need to see the puppets in people size costume.


----------



## -XERO-

> Goldberg


----------



## ThirdMan

Just imagine how overbooked all of Bray's matches are gonna be now, given that he may have human-sized puppets assisting him at times. LOL.

ETA: Actually, scratch that. His matches may or may not be overbooked, but visually presenting the Funhouse and its characters as "dead" probably means he's just gonna do something new, and he's leaving them behind.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Wyatt reveal was GREAT. The only thing remarkable from the show honestly. I literally quit watching at one point only to turn back on for The Fight Pit which was nowhere near as good as the previous but it is what it is.


----------



## [The_Game]

One thing that annoys me, predictability, personally I already knew the only way edge was going to quit was if they brought Beth out and attacked her. Already had jey quitting last year for jimmy too. Just find these I quit matches quite predictable in that regard, quitting for someone else.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Showstopper said:


> Not sure. But these shows are on PPV, too.


I guess but prior to the pandemic they weren't too stingy with the time constraints. Routinely shows were running over(occasionally well over) the typical 2:45-3:00 hour mark. Due to several years of having little or no time constraints I doubt that tonight was a matter of the show "running long".


----------



## Insanityward88

[The_Game] said:


> One thing that annoys me, predictability, personally I already knew the only way edge was going to quit was if they brought Beth out and attacked her. Already had jey quitting last year for jimmy too. Just find these I quit matches quite predictable in that regard, quitting for someone else.


That’s the only way edge was going to quit instead of just passing out like Morgan


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

A card full of gimmick matches and they still needed finishes with EXTRA nonsense.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I guess but prior to the pandemic they weren't too stingy with the time constraints. Routinely shows were running over(occasionally well over) the typical 2:45-3:00 hour mark. Due to several years of having little or no time constraints I doubt that tonight was a matter of the show "running long".


Ok, then they just fucked up having it be right on top of eachother and feeling like a cluster.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Showstopper said:


> Ok, then they just fucked up having it be right on top of eachother and feeling like a cluster.


Or it was intentional.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Or it was intentional.


To feel like a cluster? That'd be dumb.


----------



## RainmakerV2

MonkasaurusRex said:


> A card full of gimmick matches and they still needed finishes with EXTRA nonsense.



I mean that's the only way to get Edge to Quit. Obviously he's gonna go to his grave trying to make Judgment Day a thing.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Showstopper said:


> To feel like a cluster? That'd be dumb.


Not really, they've been doing lots of overlapping and or background stuff since Triple H took over. I mean seriously a great deal of the white rabbit stuff had occurred over top of or in plain sight while other stuff that was going on.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Not really, they've been doing lots of overlapping and or background stuff since Triple H took over. I mean seriously a great deal of the white rabbit stuff had occurred over top of or in plain sight while other stuff that was going on.


Doing it in the background of an already existing segment is different than doing it right on top of a segment.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Showstopper said:


> Doing it in the background of an already existing segment is different than doing it right on top of a segment.


Not really, the stuff like the QR code being deliberately on a microphone during a Triple H promo, the one on the folder that Graves held up during the Bayley/Bianca contract signing or lights flickering DURING matches are directly on top of segments that are literally and deliberately taking focus off of the segments/matches that it is occurring in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Not really, the stuff like the QR code being deliberately on a microphone during a promo or lights flicking DURING matches are directly on top of segments.


Those weren't anywhere near as awkward coming off a PPV main event match, though. And if it's just in the background, it's not anywhere near the same thing.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Showstopper said:


> Those weren't anywhere near as awkward coming off a PPV main event match, though. And if it's just in the background, it's not anywhere near the same thing.


Dude, they've been overlapping the white Rabbit stuff for a while. Arena lights flickering during a match, QR codes on microphones or folders during promos and segments that are designed to deliberately shift focus away from the ongoing proceedings aren't in the background. They are very much over the top of whatever segment they are occurring in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Dude, they've been overlapping the white Rabbit stuff for a while. Arena lights flickering during a match, QR codes on microphones or folders during promos and segments that are designed to deliberately shift focus away from the ongoing proceedings aren't in the background. They are very much over the top of whatever segment they are occurring in.


So, that makes them doing it tonight just more of the same, if anything. Certainly has nothing to do with who he will be feuding with anytime soon. I think that's still to be determined.


----------



## CM Buck

Pretty average ppv

The Donnybrook was great stuff

Rousey vs Morgan was atrocious with the correct winner 

Drew vs kross was the male equivalent of my previous statement 

Bayley vs Bianca didn't reinvent the wheel of ladder matches but was very solid 

Edge vs balor fell into the same tropes that makes me despise I quit matches however Edge selling concern for his wife was very well executed.

The fight pit might quickly become my new I quit match and incorporates my hatred of last man standing matches. I've only ever liked thatcher vs Ciampa

Brays return was fantastic however there's always that caveat with Bray. If we don't get Cape fear Bray it will be awful


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Showstopper said:


> So, that makes them doing it tonight just more of the same, if anything. Certainly has nothing to do with who he will be feuding with anytime soon. I think that's still to be determined.


That's all I was saying. Timing doesn't seem to be a factor(again I have zero familiarity with Peacock so I can't speak to that with any decent amount of certaint) and with how things have been presented lately it seems very much intentional for this to "step on" other segments. I don't even like Wyatt and don't care who he feuds with.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Firefromthegods said:


> Pretty average ppv
> 
> The Donnybrook was great stuff
> 
> Rousey vs Morgan was atrocious with the correct winner
> 
> Drew vs kross was the male equivalent of my previous statement
> 
> Bayley vs Bianca didn't reinvent the wheel of ladder matches but was very solid
> 
> Edge vs balor fell into the same tropes that makes me despise I quit matches however Edge selling concern for his wife was very well executed.
> 
> The fight pit might quickly become my new I quit match and incorporates my hatred of last man standing matches. I've only ever liked thatcher vs Ciampa
> 
> Brays return was fantastic however there's always that caveat with Bray. If we don't get Cape fear Bray it will be awful


Even the Max Cady inspired version of Wyatt got old fairly quickly. Let's face it Bray Wyatt is no Robert DeNiro or Robert Mitchum.


----------



## CM Buck

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Even the Max Cady inspired version of Wyatt got old fairly quickly.


Well yeah he like gacy is an acquired taste but I'll always favour human psychopath cult leaders over hokey supernatural bullshit


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Firefromthegods said:


> Well yeah he like gacy is an acquired taste but I'll always favour human psychopath cult leaders over hokey supernatural bullshit


I'm not disagreeing with that but for me Wyatt while excellent regardless of his characters for short amounts of time, the bloom comes off rather quickly. It's hard to keep his type of act fresh and interesting. It's also very hard for other acts to exist in that realm with him and still be credible interesting outside of it. It's why after they had Undertaker go overtly supernatural in 1994 they started bringing people(almost specifically) into that realm with him like early Mankind, Kane, and for better or worse The Ministry of Darkness. They still had to find ways to get them out but they were designed to exist alongside the more OTT stuff Undertaker was apart of and it's much easier (IMO) to make a character less fantastical than it is to make one more fantastical.


----------



## Bagelalmond

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Even the Max Cady inspired version of Wyatt got old fairly quickly. Let's face it Bray Wyatt is no Robert DeNiro or Robert Mitchum.


I guess it’s going to depend on how HHH plans to book him. If he books him like shit, the extreme rules hype will die off quickly.


----------



## Tobiyama

Edge lost an "i quit" match. Even though his wife was attacked. He has no move on. No more feuding with Judgment Day. It is over. It should be over.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Bagelalmond said:


> I guess it’s going to depend on how HHH plans to book him. If he books him like shit, the extreme rules hype will die off quickly.


Kind of goes without saying.

It's more than the obvious "book him good or else" issue. That applies to everything in wrestling. It's more about how difficult it is to maintain a the freshness or interest level in generic psychopath does cliched psychopath things, rinse, repeat (if they are indeed reverting to the Max Cady inspired version of the character).


----------



## Bagelalmond

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Kind of goes without saying.
> 
> It's more than the obvious "book him good or else" issue. That applies to everything in wrestling. It's more about how difficult it is to maintain a the freshness or interest level in generic psychopath does cliched psychopath things, rinse, repeat (if they are indeed reverting to the Max Cady inspired version of the character).


I don’t think that’s such a great idea to have him revert to cult leader permanently. If they do that, it’s guaranteed Wyatt will be booed. He should play the character that has multiple personalities in order to keep himself fresh. He has a horror genre kind of mind, his ceiling shouldn’t be just with cult leader.


----------



## deadcool

Did Wyatt reveal himself to be the guy behind the White Rabbit stuff or he just showed up as himself without any mention of the White Rabbit?


----------



## Chelsea

He's finally back! I can't believe it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578953820599889920


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Here's what the Extreme Rule results should be! 

Intercontinental championship:
Walter (c) vs Sheamus 

Winner: Walter

Smackdown women's championship:
Liv Morgan (c) vs Ronda Rousey

Winner: Liv Morgan

WWE championship strap match
Drew McIntyre (c) vs Karrion Kross

Winner: Drew McIntyre 

United States championship shoot fight

Seth Rollins (c) vs Riddle

Winner: Seth Rollins

I quit match
Finn Balor (c) vs Edge 

Winner: Finn Balor

Women's tag team championship
Dakota Kai and Io Sky (c) vs Alexa Bliss and Asuka 

Winner: Dakota Kai and Io Sky 

RAW womens championship
Bayley (c) vs Bianca Belair 

Winner: Bayley


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Chelsea said:


> He's finally back! I can't believe it.


Its great Bray Wyatt is back! But is he The Fiend? Or is he just Bray Wyatt?

I hope its not just back to Bray Wyatt, because The Fiend is more marketable!


----------



## Bagelalmond

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Its great Bray Wyatt is back! But is he The Fiend? Or is he just Bray Wyatt?
> 
> I hope its not just back to Bray Wyatt, because The Fiend is more marketable!


Vince McMahon did a great job making an unauthentic Fiend mask back then and sold them to gullible WWE fans. I knew it didn’t look authentic enough to buy it at that time and was waiting for them to show the proper respect to that character.


----------



## BlissLynch

Honestly one of the best returns in the history of the industry. WWE have got a lot of heat for decades for lack of creative. But this was one of the most creative, and perfectly executed things they’ve ever done. The pop for bray was nuclear. Be interesting how they book him from this point on.


----------



## Irish Jet

Show was way too gimmicky which is always a problem on these modern garbage themed PPVs. Crowd was completely burned out for any more in ring shit by the main event. Just poor booking, very Tony Khan esque. Too much bullshit.

Wyatt returning was good and hopefully the Fiend nonsense is done. Guy can talk and tell a good story - He should focus on that instead of the cartoon trash.

Decent event in the end. Walter-Sheamus again stealing the show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Bagelalmond said:


> Vince McMahon did a great job making an unauthentic Fiend mask back then and sold them to gullible WWE fans. I knew it didn’t look authentic enough to buy it at that time and was waiting for them to show the proper respect to that character.


I got one! 

I miss Vince McMahon! He would of had Bayley champion immediately after she reurned at Summerslam and she would still be champion if Vince was still booking it!


----------



## Hephaesteus

Since im board I'll rank the matches

1. Edge vs finn baylor, everybody on judgement day looked great at one point in the match. Dominique got that slimy weasel down, Rhea looked dominant, and judas came off as a threat while Finn looked like an actual leader. Edge looked like a warrior in defeat great match all around.

2. Brawling brutes vs imperium- FUn hard hitting match. Great way to start off the ppv

3.Seth rollins vs Matt riddle. The match was fine, didnt use the gimmick nearly enough for it to go beyond that.

4. Karrion kross vs Drew- Boring match, the right person one but other than that, neither person came out of this looking good.

5. Bianca Belair vs Bayley- I get it bianca is the est. Can you do something with her other than these feats of strength cuz thats getting old. Fairly boring for a ladder match.

6. Ronda vs Liv- Sucks that Liv couldnt be as great as some hoped.
Only good thing about this match is it got the belt off liv. Bad thing? Everything else. Match was a dud


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Atrocious show proving yet again HHH sucks at story telling and booking.

Imperium/Brutes - best match of the night when it should've been the worst given the card. Everything is downhill from here.

Liv/Ronda - RONDAWINZLOL. Terrible match. Terrible ending. Terrible booking of jobber Liv as champion. Ronda winning is the worst thing of all in the match 😴 instant channel changer. Liv through the table was the only good moment but still not as cool as the table spot with Lacey on SD.

BelFlair/Bayley - buried Bayley as a stable leader even though she sucks anyways. Super Cena BelFlair beat up all of Damage ctrl by herself, terrible booking. Not a good match. KOD on the ladder was kinda cool. As much as I hate to admit it, BIANCAWINZLOL was the right call.


Kross/McIntyre - Kross' booking and build up has been trash, thanks Hunter! He doesn't come off as a threat at all. The match was 6/10, eh, had it moments. Scarlett causes Drew's downfall for the 600th time. Pepper spray was just ok, rest of it was forgettable. Scarletts outfit, which was the only truly good thing on the entire ppv, was more than ok 😉 🔥 🔥 

Finn/Edge - Edge Cena booked unstoppable again. Made Judgment Day look like chumps taking 4 people to topple him and then pretending like he gives a shit about his wife. This match sucked and is everything I hate about the Overrated R Superstar, he always has to come out looking dominant at everyone else's expense. Rheas chair shot to Beth's head was nice, and hopefully they'll have a match but of course it'll be BETHWINZLOL over Rhea. 

Rollins/Riddle- who did Seth piss off these last 2 years? He's the jobber at the top. Boring as fuck from what I watched and him putting this stoner bad comedy guy over makes no sense.


The worst part of the show is that The Fiend never showed up, instead we got fucking 2014 Bray Wyatt cult leader. This was terrible trash booking. Is it too hard to follow up a story line and character that wasn't anywhere near being finished. 


The best thing about Extreme Rules wasn't even on the show but after it. This show was dismal. The product has never been worse than 2021/2022 and has continued to get worse under HHH.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Bray's old catchphrase in the Wyatt Family was "We're here." Liv is showing signs of possession, like Alexa Bliss before joining Bray.*


*@Honey Bucket

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578968287794565122*


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *@Honey Bucket
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578968287794565122*


New Wyatt Family or Liv and Seth joining Jobber Day with Dominik? 💤 😴 💤 😴 💤 😴


----------



## Old School Icons

Imperium/Brutes - this was a lot of fun and Sheamus getting a much needed big moment to win for his faction without hurting the IC champ who didn't take the fall. MOTN for me.

Liv/Ronda - I didn't like this at all. Some of the most pathetic looking weapon shots I've ever seen in my life. Liv Vs Shayna last PPV was a lot better which speaks volumes. Was almost considering skipping it before hand but gave them a chance. Regretted it.

Kross/McIntyre - the stipulation held this back as strap matches always do but I thought it was solid enough if not particularly exciting. Scarlett getting involved in a ruthless way that lives up to the pay per view name was a nice change of pace to the typical "distraction" routiene. Kross needed the win so no complaints there. It would make sense for Drew to seek out someone to equalise Scarlett at ringside for the future rematch.

Bianca/Bayley - the result I expected. KOD on the ladder was a really creative spot. Damage Control continue to be a pretty lousy faction, one of the worst groups this year at this stage. Their booking has been abysmal.

Finn/Edge - Using Beth to make Edge say I Quit was pretty much the only thing they could do to protect both off this stipulation so it was rather predictable. Match was fine but Judgement Day just don't interest me enough except for the sadistic tendancies of Rhea Rhipley who continues to be the star of the group.

Rollins/Riddle- the match set up looks cool but I just don't think audiences are that into Riddle as a babyface to get them energized. Crowd were dead for quite a lot of it because it was obvious by that stage just saving themselves for what came after. This feud should be over now, both need fresh programs. Rollins especially, he looks as far away from the world title scene as he ever has done in his career.

The Wyatt return was great, suitable creepy for the Halloween season. The new mask could appear to be an entrance placeholder, I'm glad about that if that's the case

The bigger question is will this new character start seering hot and boil off just as quickly as the fiend did. I like a bit of the supernatural within a roster so hopefully this new run works out better than the previous two did.

That said, the crowd reaction for his return was incredible


----------



## stevem20

Judgment Day suck, so Balor winning was pathetic.
HHH clearly has no time for McIntyre and that’s why he keeps burying him.
I like Bianca but Bayley should have got the title.

awful awful show.


----------



## Chelsea

Seeing Bray Wyatt's name on WWE's Twitter account again feels unreal.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578983834447532033

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578985209084936192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578947210825588736


----------



## KingofKings1524

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I got one!
> 
> I miss Vince McMahon! He would of had Bayley champion immediately after she reurned at Summerslam and she would still be champion if Vince was still booking it!


Hell yes! We all know how Vince loved the out of shape “call the manager” Karen look.


----------



## Tomzy95

stevem20 said:


> HHH clearly has no time for McIntyre and that’s why he keeps burying him.


Great news


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

KingofKings1524 said:


> We all know how Vince loved the out of shape “call the manager” Karen look.


UH! DING DONG! HELLO!


----------



## Interceptor88

Pretty decent show if you ask me: Brawling Brutes VS Imperium was a lot of fun and Edge VS Balor, while a bit boring on its first half, ended up being excellent. 

Kross and McIntyre did try but the stipulation didn't give them a lot to work with. Still, the effort was there. 

Ronda VS Morgan was a bit cold and, while both Rollins and Riddle are great performers and their match had some cool spots, I'm not invested in them as characters so the match felt a bit flat. It was still technically solid. 

Finally, the Wyatt return was 10/10.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Pretty good show. I only skipped the ladder match because of Belair.


----------



## Jersey

Liv smiling after passing out made no sense. She’s not the joker and she didn’t even sell the choke when waking up like coughing, etc.

Looks like Rousey vs Belair is gonna be the money feud at WM. I wonder who Ronda feuds with next? Maybe perhaps Shayna?

Why was Nikkita there? She was the only NXT chick there? And on top of that she was spotlighted during a women’s title match so is she getting the MR call up?

That match ladder was trash af. Ladders matches are made for spots, we got nothing.

Rhea conchair to Beth was something I didn’t expect to see but looks like Rhea is gonna get her dream match with Beth, so good for her.

Dominique getting low blow was ok I guess. I would’ve speakers him through a table for a cheap pop.




Moonlight_drive said:


> Pretty good show. I only skipped the ladder match because of Belair.


The pettiness is legendary.


----------



## DRose1994

The PPV has kind of fell flat to this point. I
M


----------



## DRose1994

Not a very good show. The Brawling Brutes/Imperium match was good — Sheamus winning was the right way to go as he’s been putting Gunther over.

I was flabbergasted at how bad Ronda/Liv was. Glad the belt is off her though. She can’t work, and she can’t talk. Ronda with the right girl can still be interesting and carried off well in the ring.

Ladder match fell flat. Like Bianca. Like Bayley. Didn’t even care who won really, but just didn’t deliver. I think a regular match would’ve been better.

Kross vs Drew was bad. It was boring. Right guy won. Interference from Scarlett gives Drew an out to keep him strong.

Seth’s been losing a lot on PPV in the past 2 years. He lost 2 to edge, 3 to Cody, and now to Riddle. I think they beat him way too much. Should be more protected going forward. Good for Riddle to get a big win like this in the main event of a PPV with DC as the ref.

finally, what a return by Bray. Glad to have him back. Feels like a legitimate star. Now let’s see what they do with him.


----------



## Jersey

Seth paying to RVD was cool. It’s always great to see when the younger guys pay homage to the OGS.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

stevem20 said:


> Judgment Day suck, so Balor winning was pathetic.
> HHH clearly has no time for McIntyre and that’s why he keeps burying him.
> I like Bianca but Bayley should have got the title.
> 
> awful awful show.


Bayley should of got the title weeks ago, especially that one week when it was decided to put the tag belts on Dakota and Io and there was that open challenge. 

Its Bayley's time to run with the title now anf tonight should of been Bayley successfully defending her title. 

Vince McMahon would of immediately put the RAW women's title on Bayley after she returned at Summerslam in which would of the exact right time to do so! Triple H's God awful booking is ruining the product! 

Bianca Belair is just unmarketable woke garbage, that shit doesnt draw.


----------



## KingofKings1524

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bayley should of got the title weeks ago, especially that one week when it was decided to put the tag belts on Dakota and Io and there was that open challenge.
> 
> Its Bayley's time to run with the title now anf tonight should of been Bayley successfully defending her title.
> 
> Vince McMahon would of immediately put the RAW women's title on Bayley after she returned at Summerslam in which would of the exact right time to do so! Triple H's God awful booking is ruining the product!
> 
> Bianca Belair is just unmarketable woke garbage, that shit doesnt draw.


She’s more marketable and draws more than chubby soccer mom Bayley ever will. And if Vince was still around, Scarlett would have the belt right now. Or he would have given it to Charlotte without her actually being there.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

KingofKings1524 said:


> She’s more marketable and draws more than chubby soccer mom Bayley ever will. And if Vince was still around, Scarlett would have the belt right now. Or he would have given it to Charlotte without her actually being there.


Bayley is better than you!


----------



## KingofKings1524

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Bayley is better than you!


Better at looking like a life sized cabbage patch doll!


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

KingofKings1524 said:


> Better at looking like a life sized cabbage patch doll!


Bayley should beat Roman Reigns for the Undipsuted Championship and then Vince should fire HHH and Stephanie and put Bayley in charge of creative and make her CEO!


----------



## Insanityward88

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bayley should of got the title weeks ago, especially that one week when it was decided to put the tag belts on Dakota and Io and there was that open challenge.
> 
> Its Bayley's time to run with the title now anf tonight should of been Bayley successfully defending her title.
> 
> Vince McMahon would of immediately put the RAW women's title on Bayley after she returned at Summerslam in which would of the exact right time to do so! Triple H's God awful booking is ruining the product!
> 
> Bianca Belair is just unmarketable woke garbage, that shit doesnt draw.


Bianca is definitely marketable she is the female Cena. She does the make a wish stuff she was on college game day she is a relatable but I was really hoping she would drop the belt and go work on her family with her husband take time off


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Insanityward88 said:


> Bianca is definitely marketable she is the female Cena. She does the make a wish stuff she was on college game day she is a relatable but I was really hoping she would drop the belt and go work on her family with her husband take time off


Nobody cares about Bianca or her worthless family, she is just a worthless unmarketable jobber and is inferior to Bayley. 

Bayley is the one that runs the WWE womens division as the face of the womens division not useless unmarketable nobodies like Bianca Belair!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

KingofKings1524 said:


> She’s more marketable and draws more than chubby soccer mom Bayley ever will. And if Vince was still around, Scarlett would have the belt right now. Or he would have given it to Charlotte without her actually being there.


If Vince was still around, Scarlett wouldn't be in the WWE lol


----------



## TripleG

Honestly, most of the wrestling on the show didn't do it for me. Too many gimmick matches and some not so great execution. Ronda Vs. Liv was awful, and most everything else felt like generic gimmick matches all throughout. 

The two matches I enjoyed were the Donnybrook and Riddle Vs. Seth. Both very cool matches. 

The real highlight of the show of course was Bray, which was the sole reason most of us turned in. Thumbs up!


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Nobody cares about Bianca or her worthless family, she is just a worthless unmarketable jobber and is inferior to Bayley.


Would you cheer for Bianca Belair if her and Bayley were tag team champions together?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Is that Tommy Chong?


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Jersey said:


> The pettiness is legendary.



I just find her to annoying,


----------



## Jersey

Moonlight_drive said:


> I just find her to annoying,


It was a compliment


----------



## GarpTheFist

Showstopper said:


> Oh ok, yeah, that I can agree with. I just think it was due to a fuck-up/lack of time thing, though.


It was intentional, haven't you watched the ending to that takover where ciampa turned on gargano? It's a HHH special to goad the Audience into thinking the show is over by showing the end card and then have something shocking take place after it.


----------



## ThirdMan

GarpTheFist said:


> It was intentional, haven't you watched the ending to that takover where ciampa turned on gargano? It's a HHH special to goad the Audience into thinking the show is over by showing the end card and then have something shocking take place after it.


Yeah.

I think the only notable timing issue on the show was Edge's match going too long in the early going, causing the Riddle/Rollins match to, unfortunately, be cut short.


----------



## Piers

Finally the Liv Boregan reign is over


----------



## toontownman

Late to the party and was late watching it on delay last night. 

So 2022 Extreme Shenanigans review = 7/10 (8/10 due to Brays return) 

It was fine. No MOTY contenders but it was fine.

Opened with an expected banger. The way the brawling Brutes has slowly turned around to be a repectable stable and team is fantastic as it looked close to DOA. The right result here for the Brutes and everyone came out looking good.

Liv vs Ronda had the right result. Liv will certainly be a much more likeable heel, I hope they make the switch. The match had some fun spots and equally some cringe sloppy moments. Considering what I expected from a Ronda match this time last year, she has improved so much.

Strap match was never going to very exciting imo, I'm not a fan, but they had some fun points for a hoss off. I'd have preferred a more straight finish than predictable interference.

I enjoyed the KOD spot in the Raw women's title match. They worked well and it was more than fine but nothing much else new or exciting. Bayleys elbow drop was nasty too!

Finn vs Edge was fine. I didn't mind the end but the run in and interference was just too much this show to be as impactful as it could have been. Had they switched the snackdown and raw women's matches around that might have helped the flow of the finishes. 

I LOVE the fight pit, the translation to main roster was done well. I like the more dingy, dark, fight club nxt look and feel but it was suped up and looked massive. Appropriate for the main roster. The match itself not so much. Maybe I was too tired and watched it too late, the crowd wanting Bray obviously took away from it. Also I have seen so much talk about Cormier and not being a big followe of UFC, I knew the name and was reasonably excited to see him and see if it builds into more in the WWE as hyped all week. I'm dissapointed he cancelled his appearance and we got and even more out of shape Tony Atlas. Seth and Matt worked well but the finish felt like a bit of a rush and it came out of nowhere. 

Bray. Not much more to say. It was great but they absolutely missed a trick not using the White Rabbit song prior to him coming through the door. Literally no idea why they didn't. It builds up so well for a cut to black and him appearing. Still good stuff and while it's likely not a stable it would be magnificent if all his characters did become a stable with him!

It was a heavy night but a solid if not mainly forgettable ppv, the obvious moments aside.


----------



## BringBackMankind

That

was

shit

The brutes vs imperium was the only match of quality and it meant nothing in the grand scheme of things.

The two woman’s matches were terrible.

Karrion Kross clearly can’t wrestle.

Seth Vs Riddle was just meh

The crowd were pretty quiet all night and the show ended up being a big build up for Bray who also did nothing. All that build up for that. You could have just had him rocking up on smackdown. Hell half of that PPV I’d not even have put on smackdown

Come back soon Vince. All is forgiven


----------



## DammitChrist

Nah, Vince should stay away for good.



Tobiyama said:


> Edge lost an "i quit" match. Even though his wife was attacked. He has no move on. No more feuding with Judgment Day. It is over. It should be over.


Huh?

Dude, Judgment Day screwed Edge from a victory, and Rhea Ripley just SIDELINED his wife in Beth Phoenix.

They should DEFINITELY continue this feud.

It makes no sense to end this fun storyline now.


----------



## RuthlessAttitude

Was it just me or was the wrestling really quite intentionally subdued on this show? The opener was excellent and the I Quit match was perfect. Everything else didn't really get out of third gear. Not a huge complaint because I prefer psychological action and it made the dramatic stuff in Edge vs Balor + the Wyatt return stand out more. 

Morgan vs Rousey verged on being a stinker. Those two really don't click. Kross vs McIntyre dragged a lot, even though it only lasted 10 mons. 

Looking forward to Crown Jewel. The 2021 edition was really good.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

This entire event was so boring, up until Bray appeared.

Liv and Ronda had some spots that were just terribly done (looked like Liv was mostly to blame), and Bayley holding the ladder while on Bianca’s back was one of the dumbest things ever.

On the plus side, Kross is quite dazzling with hair.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Would you cheer for Bianca Belair if her and Bayley were tag team champions together?


No because Bayley throws Bianca out the window and would be Bayley Dos Straps as the tag team champions!


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

TeamFlareZakk said:


> No because Bayley throws Bianca out the window and would be Bayley Dos Straps as the tag team champions!


That doesn't sound like Bayley! Bayley would give Bianca a hug! 🫂 wouldn't you be like Bayley and give Bianca a hug?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> That doesn't sound like Bayley! Bayley would give Bianca a hug! 🫂 wouldn't you be like Bayley and give Bianca a hug?


That doesnt sound like Bayley at all because Bayley would indeed throw Bianca out the window and just carry it solo as Bayley Dos Tag Straps and would give me a hug wearing her titles making me her new tag partner


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That doesnt sound like Bayley at all because Bayley would indeed throw Bianca out the window and just carry it solo as Bayley Dos Tag Straps and would give me a hug wearing her titles making me her new tag partner


Maybe Bayley and Bianca can tag team you in the bedroom and make you TRIOS TAG CHAMPS! 😀


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Maybe Bayley and Bianca can tag team you in the bedroom and make you TRIOS TAG CHAMPS! 😀


I like that just with Bayley 😍 

No Bianca though, shes gross 🤢


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I like that just with Bayley 😍
> 
> No Bianca though, shes gross 🤢


What about Bayley and Hogan?? Whatcha gonna do brother when Bayley runs wild on YOU??!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> What about Bayley and Hogan?? Whatcha gonna do brother when Bayley runs wild on YOU??!!!


Bayley running wild on me a Hawk Hogan would be great! 😍


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bayley running wild on me a Hawk Hogan would be great! 😍


----------



## BringBackMankind

RuthlessAttitude said:


> Was it just me or was the wrestling really quite intentionally subdued on this show? The opener was excellent and the I Quit match was perfect. Everything else didn't really get out of third gear. Not a huge complaint because I prefer psychological action and it made the dramatic stuff in Edge vs Balor + the Wyatt return stand out more.
> 
> Morgan vs Rousey verged on being a stinker. Those two really don't click. Kross vs McIntyre dragged a lot, even though it only lasted 10 mons.
> 
> Looking forward to Crown Jewel. The 2021 edition was really good.


exactly. Pro wrestling or sports entertainment, you need to do moves. Even riddle vs Seth, which was basically a steel cage match, was very very limited.

the whole event just seemed quiet.


----------



## RainmakerV2

BringBackMankind said:


> exactly. Pro wrestling or sports entertainment, you need to do moves. Even riddle vs Seth, which was basically a steel cage match, was very very limited.
> 
> the whole event just seemed quiet.



Doing an entire ppv of gimmick matches with no blood or even really high spots will do that. I mean what was the biggest spot? The Riddle dive? A strap match is an awful outdated concept, why they did that I have no idea. If the kayfabe reason was to not have Kross run just do a cage or falls count anywhere.


----------



## ThirdMan

Eastwood said:


> Liv and Ronda had some spots that were just terribly done (looked like Liv was mostly to blame)...


The spot in the corner with the wedged chair just involved some bad luck (with the chair falling), but Ronda stumbled when Liv put her feet to her back, and Ronda was to blame for that, as Liv has done that to countless other individuals with no issue at all.

Otherwise, some soft-looking chair/bat shots notwithstanding, there really weren't many botches in that match (having given it a second look on Saturday night). The final pass-out/submission bit was, IMO, meant to be an awkward struggle, to be more "realistic". Whether that works for pro wrestling viewers or not, is up to personal preference.

Anyways, if you didn't at least enjoy the opening six-person tag, I don't know what to tell you. That was the antithesis of "boring", by any reasonable standard. It was very lively, hard-hitting and chaotic, as a match of that nature should be.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Hawk Hogan booked a better show than stupid Triple Bitch ffs! And even drew bigger ratings! And it was just fucking TNA! 

GO TO HELL TRIPLE H YOU OLD WASHED UP PIECE OF GARBAGE!! 🖕🏼🖕🏼

DX was always trash btw! nWo is better! 🤘🏻


----------



## TripleG

I'll give my more detailed thoughts on the show now.

Thank God WWE is back to keeping their shows within a 3 to 3 1/2 hour timeframe. Its so much better and makes for more digestible PPV experiences.

And obviously, the big talking point of this event was Bray's return and they delivered, so that was worth it for many people, myself included. However, I am not a huge fan of heavily gimmicked PPVs and I got tired of the matches themselves after a while.


The Donnybrook was a lot of fun and a great opener. The problem was that it was so wild and so well done that almost everything that followed it felt like weak sauce by comparison. Still Sheamus and Walter have outstanding chemistry and its great to see that being utilized, and having the extra bodies involved added a lot of flavor to it while also giving them an out to protect Walter and give Sheamus a win.
Ronda Vs. Liv was dreadful. I just don't like Liv as champ and thank God that reign is over. This one felt sloppy and like they extended beyond what Liv is capable of.
Going back to what I said earlier, The Donnybrook was so wild that it made what followed feel mundane, and that certainly impacted the Strap match. Under normal circumstances, Kross and McIntyre could have a fun brawl, but after the Donnybrook, it felt like that thunder was stolen a bit. Also, I this was the bout where I was more interested in seeing if Bray would show and it didn't happen. Yeah, I didn't really care about this. That said...Scarlett is hotter than jalapeno sauce! Wowza!
Ladder Match was solid, and it was nice to see a one on one Ladder match again after so many of them being multi-person car wrecks. However, it wasn't a standout or super memorable Ladder match either. I think I would have liked it more if Bayley won just to keep the feel faction going strong, but she lost even with help, so...yeah.
The I Quit was too long and tedious, and featured multiple interferences like the match before it. Again, when you have so many No DQ style matches on one show, a lot of stuff starts repeating and it gets tired. The stuff with Beth and Rhea was fun, but other than that, I didn't really care. 
The Fight Pit looked cool and some of the action was fun, but the finish was a little anti-climactic. 
And of course, Bray's return was really well done and very exciting. Great ending to the show.


----------



## Adapting

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Hawk Hogan booked a better show than stupid Triple Bitch! And even drew bigger rarings! And it was just fucking TNA! M
> 
> GO TO HELL TRIPLE H YOU OLD WASHED UP PIECE OF GARBAGE!! 🖕🏼🖕🏼
> 
> DX was always trash btw! nWo is better! 🤘🏻


My favorite part was when Bayley lost, you?


----------



## RuthlessAttitude

RainmakerV2 said:


> Doing an entire ppv of gimmick matches with no blood or even really high spots will do that. I mean what was the biggest spot? The Riddle dive? A strap match is an awful outdated concept, why they did that I have no idea. If the kayfabe reason was to not have Kross run just do a cage or falls count anywhere.


I thought the strap stipulation was to protect the loser from taking a pinfall. But then they had a pinfall anyway!

These gimmick PPVs definitely need retiring after this year. Digressing but HHH should just promote the NXT special brands to main roster: New Year's Evil, Stand & Deliver, Spring Breakin, Great American Bash, Heat Wave, Halloween Havoc.


----------

